# Topic Ufficiale: Running



## Kurt91 (25 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=61591257

Si prosegue da qui.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

Perfetto ecco qui il mio angolo preferito!!
Essendo ripartiti con il forum nuovo magari non tutti sanno che anche se parlo sempre di corsa e pompo sull' argomento in realtà non sono nessuno per dare consigli.....anzi sono sempre pronto per sentire nuove situazioni!!

adoro correre perchè mi rende libero e mi fa scaricare lo stress.....

quest' anno mi piacerebbe partecipare a qualche 10 km giusto per sentirmi un vero runner, anche se i veri runners sono bel altri.....

voi che progetti avete?
qualche corsetta campestre?
qualche mezza maratona?
qualche maratona?


----------



## esjie (29 Agosto 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> voi che progetti avete?
> qualche corsetta campestre?
> qualche mezza maratona?
> qualche maratona?



Mi limito a 200 metri, e solo se me la sento 

A settembre ho 4 gare, non sto granchè bene, vediamo che combino


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi ultimamente non sto dando troppa continuità con le corse.....

anche se mi mantengo nei miei tempi comodamente!!

faccio parecchio stretching per essere più tonico fin dai primi minuti e devo dire che mi aiuta molto.....voi come vi gestite?
quando non correte fate stretching?


----------



## esjie (17 Settembre 2012)

Mezz'ora di stretching dopo ogni allenamento sarebbe il minimo sindacale, faccio più che altro le gambe, adesso sto cercando di abituarmi a inserire anche stretch per gran dorsale, collo, spalle e petto. Ci vuole del gran tempo, o meglio, della voglia di impiegare il tempo in questa maniera.


----------



## runner (18 Settembre 2012)

io ultimamente vado a correre e il giorno prima faccio stretching mi aiuta sentirmi più tonico fin da subito.....

farlo dopo non ho praticamente mai provato!!


----------



## francylomba (26 Settembre 2012)

io non corro molto ... se riesco una/due volte la settimana  voglio buttare giu' qualche chilo , inoltre faccio anche aerobica ( 2 ore settimanali ) e yoga ( 2 ore ) . Che bello correre con la musica a manetta nelle orecchie


----------



## runner (26 Settembre 2012)

per me la corsa è libertà.......quindi non importa quanti km fai, quanti minuti corri o quante calorie bruci.....l' importante è correre!!

io ad esempio da quando corro sono calato, ho acquisito più massa muscolare e ho potenziato il mio sistema immunitario (per non parlare dei benefici di tonicità e di scarico della tensione e dello stress), ma sinceramente non penso mai a questi aspetti perchè a me piace correre e mentre lo faccio sorrido!!

questo è il segreto secondo me....


----------



## esjie (26 Settembre 2012)

Ti invidio runner, non riesco a prendere le cose così alla leggera 

Io sono in fase cazzeggio, fra 3 settimane si riparte seriamente


----------



## runner (26 Settembre 2012)

in realtà mi prendo molto sul serio, nel senso che sono molto attento a tutto quando corro, ma essendo una cosa che ho nel mio istinto è nata come spirito di libertà......

in che senso fase cazzeggio?

io non mi sono ancora iscritto a nessuna gara.....mi godo troppo l' autunno fresco!!


----------



## esjie (26 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> in realtà mi prendo molto sul serio, nel senso che sono molto attento a tutto quando corro, ma essendo una cosa che ho nel mio istinto è nata come spirito di libertà......
> 
> in che senso fase cazzeggio?
> 
> io non mi sono ancora iscritto a nessuna gara.....mi godo troppo l' autunno fresco!!



Nel senso che dopo le gare di settembre son già 8 giorni che non corro, e per le prossime 2 settimane farò poca roba, poi comincia la preparazione


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2012)

correre sotto la pioggia.................favoloso.................


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Ottobre 2012)

Reduce dalla Paris- Versailles di ieri. Ho ancora i brividi, per la folla, per l'atmosfera, per il percorso e perchè amo Parigi.
diventerà un appuntamento fisso mi sa.


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2012)

davvero?
complimetoni mitico!!

sei davvero un grande......ma vivi a Parigi oppure ci sei andato solo per la gara?
come è andata?


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Ottobre 2012)

16 km in 1 h' 17' 53''

Ho fatto coincidere la gara, con il fare conoscere ai miei suoceri, parigini, la figliola nata da poco


----------



## runner (12 Ottobre 2012)

ultimamente si corre con l' acqua, col sole, col freddo, col caldo e con una mezza nebbiolina.......insomma si corre nella natura!!

che spettacolo!!


----------



## alexrossonero (21 Novembre 2012)

Per tutti coloro che possono, ma non vogliono, o che vogliono, ma non credono di potercela fare. 
47 anni, 126 kg. Se ce l'ha fatta lui, ce la possono fare tutti.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (21 Novembre 2012)

Reduce dalla maratona di domenica a Torino.
42195 mt di fatica, sofferenza e passione.
Le sensazioni provate nell'ultimo km però sono impareggiabili, la gioia per non aver mollato, la gioia per averla portata a termine, e la gioia per averlo fatto in 3 h e 20'', abbondantemente sotto le 4 h, obiettibo prefissato.


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

Correre è un' emozione unica!!


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Novembre 2012)

Negli ultimi mesi per buttare giù qualche chiletto in eccesso oltre ad un'alimentazione migliore ho riniziato a giocare a tennis ma non potendo giocare più di una max due volte a settimana ho deciso di iniziare con uno "sport di ripiego". Qualche settimana con la bicicletta (più che altro Cyclette) e mi ero già ampiamente rotto le balle. Un paio di settimane fa ho iniziato ad andare a correre, avevo iniziato già con la bocca storta e invece mi sono dovuto ricredere, mi piace più di quello che credevo. La Domenica quando ci sono le strade VUOTE e c'è il silenzio più totale è qualcosa di divino...
Non faccio niente di chè però ho già notato miglioramenti, per dire la prima volta dopo 15-20 dovevo passare alla modalità "camminata veloce" per almeno un paio di minuti. Già ieri sono arrivato a 40-45 minuti senza interruzioni. In genere per ora ho fatto sempre dai 7 ai 10 km in un'oretta.
Mi piace!

Poi devo dire che correre con 10 o meno gradi fuori è spettacolare. Non so voi ma per me è spettacolare...


----------



## James Watson (22 Novembre 2012)

Giovedì sera mi sono fatto i miei 16 km (in pista, :s).. stranamente ho fatto molta più fatica a fare questi piuttosto che i 19 e rotti dell'altra volta, nonostante il percorso pianeggiante, sarà stata la noia della pista..
Sto seriamente considerando l'idea di iniziare a prepararmi per correre la maratona tra un annetto, sarebbe una soddisfazione enorme viste le ginocchia che mi ritrovo.


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

ottimo hai colto perfettamente la situazione!!
la corsa diventa qualcosa di irrinunciabile dopo che si inizia.....

ci vai quando vuoi (anche da solo) corri quanto vuoi e non hai sbattimenti di orari.

è uno sport anche economico perchè basta solo avere l' abbigliamento giusto e poi ti dura una vita (a parte le scarpe che si consumano se uno corre spesso)
Poi a livello personale posso dire di avere migliorato la resistenza in tutti gli altri sport, di avere un sistema immunitario rafforzato e perso quei chiletti di troppo!!
Corro per me ed è un momento esclusivo in cui resto solo con i miei pensieri e quando ho smesso di correre mi appare tutto più semplice e chiaro.
Per non parlare dello stress che viene frantumato e della tensione che non esiste più....
Da quando poi ho acquistato il GPS da polso riesco a monitorare i miei allenamenti e mi stimola a fare qualche corsetta in più....

Insomma sono proprio felice!!


----------



## esjie (22 Novembre 2012)

Sono al massimo del chilometraggio...tipo 4-5 km a settimana


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi mi sono fatto quasi 16 km. Tutto fuorchè in pianura .


----------



## runner (3 Gennaio 2013)

prima corsetta dell' anno...............

spettacolo!!


----------



## runner (1 Febbraio 2013)

Cambio di scarpe.....sono passato dalle Asics Gel Cumulus12 alle Books Glycerin 9

già provate un paio di volte e devo dire che sono fantastiche.....sarà che le Asics erano veramente usate (le terrò solo per qualche corsetta primavera estate) ma queste Glyc 9 sono davvero una bomba.....sento lavorare meglio il polpaccio e a livello di carico e scarico la pianta del piede è più coinvolta rendendo la corsa meno pesane a livello della zona delle ossa del collo del piede!!
Tra qualche tempo (magari con più caldino) vi riaggiornerò su questo modello davvero fantastico!!

Intanto oggi ho fatto il mio migliore tempo di sempre a correre i 5 km e sono molto contento!!

Il mio obiettivo è quello di gareggiare per una mezza maratona, qui qualcuno l' ha mai fatta?
Consigli utili su come prepararla?
Quanti lunghi e di quanti km bisogna fare?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Io dopo un anno di stop forzato ieri sono tornato a correre, è stata dura, oggi al risveglio tragica. Ora devo darci dentro, voglio tornare a giocare a calcio, un mesetto di corsette e torno. Ieri ho fatto 15 minuti, punto a fare 5 minuti in più a volta fino ad arrivare a 45 minuti. Dopodichè mi concentrerò sulle brevi distanze ma a ritmi pian piano sempre più elevati.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei iniziare a correre un pò la sera, e volevo chiedere alcune info a voi esperti!
Intanto, purtroppo causa tempi ristretti dovrò correre prima di cena. E' un problema?
Poi volevo chiedere quanto tempo basta secondo voi per sera.


----------



## esjie (1 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Il mio obiettivo è quello di gareggiare per una mezza maratona, qui qualcuno l' ha mai fatta?
> Consigli utili su come prepararla?
> Quanti lunghi e di quanti km bisogna fare?
> 
> Thanks!!



Premetto che non ho ne' esperienza ne' granchè di conoscenza nella corsa lunga, provo a dire la mia, ma è meglio che chiedi a qualcuno di più esperto! Se fai ad esempio 3 allenamenti a settimana potresti farne uno di lungo, uno di ripetute e uno di medio. Il lungo direi dipenda dalla tua esperienza, è il giorno in cui fai più km, corsa continua sottosoglia, l'importante è macinare km (15 ad esempio). Il giorno delle ripetute fai, che so'... 5x1000 al 70% del tuo tempo migliore con recuperi di 3'. Il medio sono meno km del lungo (7-8 considerando i 15 del lungo) corsi più veloce. Potrei averti detto cavolate astronomiche, anzi quasi sicuramente, però penso arriveresti un po' più preparato che mettersi le scarpe e andare... a sensazione . Tra queste 3 credo l'ordine migliore nella settimana sia.



Jino ha scritto:


> Io dopo un anno di stop forzato ieri sono tornato a correre, è stata dura, oggi al risveglio tragica. Ora devo darci dentro, voglio tornare a giocare a calcio, un mesetto di corsette e torno. Ieri ho fatto 15 minuti, punto a fare 5 minuti in più a volta fino ad arrivare a 45 minuti. Dopodichè mi concentrerò sulle brevi distanze ma a ritmi pian piano sempre più elevati.



Per il calcio solo corsetta serve a poco. Adesso che hai appena iniziato sì, ma dopo una settimana così direi che puoi già fare qualche allungo.



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Vorrei iniziare a correre un pò la sera, e volevo chiedere alcune info a voi esperti!
> Intanto, purtroppo causa tempi ristretti dovrò correre prima di cena. E' un problema?
> Poi volevo chiedere quanto tempo basta secondo voi per sera.



Dipende dall'obiettivo. Se lo fai per puro piacere allora non ci sono limiti.


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2013)

out per infortunio...spero di nn fare la fine di brandon roy


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Dipende dall'obiettivo. Se lo fai per puro piacere allora non ci sono limiti.



Si si vorrei farlo per piacere, e anche per dimagrire qualche chilo che ho messo su negli ultimi mesi!
Correre prima di cena va bene? Non ho possibilità di farlo dopo!


----------



## esjie (2 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè non dovrebbe andar bene?


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Per il calcio solo corsetta serve a poco. Adesso che hai appena iniziato sì, ma dopo una settimana così direi che puoi già fare qualche allungo.



Si ma infatti le corsette le faccio solamente perchè dopo un anno di inattività forzata è impensabile partire di botta con scatti ed allunghi, rischio grosso insomma. Comunque finito la mia prima corsetta mi son fatto 5-6 allunghi di già.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si si vorrei farlo per piacere, e anche per dimagrire qualche chilo che ho messo su negli ultimi mesi!
> Correre prima di cena va bene? Non ho possibilità di farlo dopo!



Anzi, va bene prima di cena non certo dopo a stomaco pieno  La gente che dice non vado a correre perchè non ho tempo o ne ho poco è un discorso che regge fin la, per il semplice fatto che non è necessario andare a correre per ore intere perchè conti qualcosa. Se lo si fa per semplice amor proprio e quindi senza niente di agonistico basta anche fare 3 volte a settimana una corsetta di 15 minuti, a patto che sia fatta bene. Per fatta bene intendo correre e non trascinare le gambe come vedo fare a tanta gente.


----------



## runner (2 Febbraio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Vorrei iniziare a correre un pò la sera, e volevo chiedere alcune info a voi esperti!
> Intanto, purtroppo causa tempi ristretti dovrò correre prima di cena. E' un problema?
> Poi volevo chiedere quanto tempo basta secondo voi per sera.



Grande Pippo!!
Per prima cosa compliementi per avere scelto uno sport nobile come la corsa!!

ti do alcuni consigli pratici visto che corro anche io
per prima cosa calze e scarpe da corsa.....per evitare vesciche e problemi assurdi a caviglie, ginocchia e schiena
seconda cosa se corri di sera copriti con abiti dry-fit in modo che la temperatura corporea sia il top e il sudore se ne vada via subito
terza cosa corri prima di cena se no rimetti tutto
quarta cosa, all' inizio ti sembrerà durissima la corsa e vorrai smettere, ma è solo questione di abitudine....l' umiltà e il sapere dire "basta" all' inizio ti aiuterà a correre meglio e di più la seconda volta....

io ho iniziato cercando di curare molto la postura (schiena e testa dritta) durante la corsa perchè questo ti aiuterà durante tutto l' allenamento
all' inizio devi correre solo per te stesso e non per arrivare primo o per competere, solo con il passare del tempo capirai quali possono essere i tuoi traguardi e i tuoi punti di riferimento!!

mi auguro di averti dato delle buone dritte e se hai bisogno chiedi pure!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie mille a tutti per i consigli. [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] il fatto è che dalle 6 e mezza di mattina fino alle 19 sono a Padova per studiare. E la sera arrivo a casa, e mi metto a fare la cena e qualche cavolata. Adesso ho rimediato un oretta in più di tempo, che vorrei sfruttare per correre un pò. Penso sia ottimo per sfogarmi dopo le dure giornate universitarie!


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille a tutti per i consigli. @Jino il fatto è che dalle 6 e mezza di mattina fino alle 19 sono a Padova per studiare. E la sera arrivo a casa, e mi metto a fare la cena e qualche cavolata. Adesso ho rimediato un oretta in più di tempo, che vorrei sfruttare per correre un pò. Penso sia ottimo per sfogarmi dopo le dure giornate universitarie!



A Padova? io sono a meno di un'oretta da PD, vieni a correre con me  comunque un'ora è più che sufficente, nel senso che all'interno di essa fai di tutto e di più. Basta farlo tre volte a settimana fatto bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahah si io pensavo tipo tre volte a settimane per 40-45 minuti.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io cerco sempre di sottolineare una cosa, meglio 15 minuti fatti bene che 45 fatti male. Vedo tanta gente, uomini e donne, correre male. Gente che va a correre 45 minuti ma si ferma 4-5 volte. Oppure che corre per 10 minuti bene e poi ne fa 20 trascinandosi. Meglio farne meno, ma con un buon ritmo, con una corsa "pulita". 

Anche perchè da quello che ho capito non intendi fare nulla di agonistico, quindi alla fine fai quello che ti senti e nel tempo che hai a disposizione, l'importante è farlo bene. Credo che consiglio migliore per chi vuole andare a correre non ci sia. Una buona corsetta, un pò di stretching alla fine, magari qualche esercizio per le braccia con corsa blanda, qualche breve scattino per tre volte a settimana e dopo qualche mese il tuo benessero fisico e mentale migliora di brutto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Febbraio 2013)

No no nulla di agonistico, per adesso lo faccio solamente per provare a togliere qualche chilo che ho messo su negli ultimi mesi, e poi per sfogarmi un pò. Grazie per i consigli


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2013)

si beh si inizia tranquilli e poi piano piano diventa una passione......


----------



## Canonista (5 Febbraio 2013)

Hi experts,

What ***.z consigliate di mangiare before and after the corsa in morning? 

Latte, succo, o frutta e acqua prima e un panino dopo potrebbero andare?


----------



## esjie (5 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcosa di velocemente digeribile prima, un panino dopo è ok


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (6 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Il mio obiettivo è quello di gareggiare per una mezza maratona, qui qualcuno l' ha mai fatta?
> Consigli utili su come prepararla?
> Quanti lunghi e di quanti km bisogna fare?
> 
> Thanks!!



Io ho corso sia mezze che maratone, il primo consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di scegliere una gara ed iscriverti, è molto più stimolante allenarsi per un obiettivo concreto, senza considerare che anche la preparazione dovrebbe essere mirata ad una data precisa.

Non so il tuo livello di preparazione, ragion per cui prendi la tabella che ti linko non come oro colato, ovviamente gli allenamenti debbono essere proporzionati al grado di preparazione.

21K in 8 settimane - Runner's World

Consiglierei anche visita d'idoneità agonistica, anche se poi non vuoi tesserarti per la Fidal, sempre meglio fare un controllo per avere la sicurezza che a livello fisico sia tutto ok, 21 km non sono uno scherzo.

Inoltre ti consiglio di procurarti della vasellina... io ho finito la mia prima maratona con i capezzoli sanguinanti causa sfregamento 

Io mi sto allenando in vista del mio prossimo obiettivo : 14 aprile Maratona di Rotterdam.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What ***.z consigliate di mangiare before and after the corsa in morning?
> 
> Latte, succo, o frutta e acqua prima e un panino dopo potrebbero andare?



Un tè con un frutto prima, acqua durante, dopo quello che vuoi


----------



## runner (19 Febbraio 2013)

ultimamente in queste giornate di sole vado a correre alla mattina e devo dire che è davvero una meraviglia.....i campi mezzi innevati attorno, la pace totale e il sole che sorge.....una poesia, attimi unici e un senso di libertà mai provato prima forse!!

quanto adoro correre solo o con gli amici!!
Ormai è diventata una passione impossibile da fermare....


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2013)

A fine marzo dorei avere le prove fisiche ...1000 m in 4'20. 

Oggi sono andato a correre sulla pista. 
Il problema e' che nonriesco a riprendere fiato,a riposo ho il battito a 110 e dopo sforzo a 140 ; lunedi' e' giovedi' vado anche in piscina ma anche li dopo 10vasche di fila il cuore sta per esplodere. Detto cio' se i1000 metri li faccio in 3'40 prendo anche punteggio ma siccome per 6-7 anni ho fatto il sedentario mi basterebbe farli anche in 4'20 per essere idoneo. 

Comunque ho fatto un giro di campo in 2 minuti (400metri)..dopo ne ho fatti due tre correndo a passo di lumaca , verso la fine ho provato a fare un giro a velocita' abbastanza veloce, dopo 200 metri avevo ilcuore che stava per uscire...premesso che fa solo bene ma un'ora al giorno potrebbe bastare?


----------



## esjie (28 Febbraio 2013)

Fai un giorno corsa lenta per più tempo/km possibile, un giorno delle ripetute corte (200-300m x 5-6 volte), un'altro giorno delle ripetute lunghe (600-800 per 4-5 volte). Non sarà il massimo ma dovrebbe andare. Perchè non provi a fare un test? Fai un mille, ti cronometri e vedi a che punto sei. 4'20 è un tempo abbordabile, io feci 4'09 in 5a sup con l'allenamento che facevo a calcio (ero nettamente il più tapascione). Per 3'40 bisogna essere un po' allenati.


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2013)

A 3'40 mi viene un infarto. Oggi altri 2 minuti e avrei iniziato a vedere draghi dapperttutto.


----------



## esjie (28 Febbraio 2013)

Be' sei stato fuori di testa a voler fare un giro di pista veloce a fine allenamento, masochismo fetish. 
Il 400m in atletica viene detto "giro della morte", e adesso hai capito perchè. 
Io quando faccio allenamenti di ripetute di 300 e 400 ho l'ansia prima! Dopo i primi 100 metri non vedo già l'ora di aver finito.


----------



## iceman. (1 Marzo 2013)

vabbe' ma l'andatura deve essere costante nei due giri e mezzo? cioe' per farli in 4 minuti come bisogna andare? prima forte e poi piano o viceversa? Conta che sono 1.87 quindi ho una gambata abbastanza ampia, allo stesso tempo sono un po' scordinato..


----------



## esjie (1 Marzo 2013)

Sì costante, assolutamente non partire troppo forte, tienti le energie per il finale. Fai na prova, vedi se riesci a stare sull' 1 e 40-45 ogni 400m.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

Appena tornato, premesso che ieri non sono andato perche' c'era il diluvio universale e son rimasto a fare ciclette (45 minuti ) oggi non mi reggevo manco in piedi per l'acido lattico accumulatosi nelle gambe cosce etc....comunque ho fatto due giretti e mezzo di riscaldamento e poi stavo per esplodere...ho fatto un giro e mezzo di recupero...poi altri due giretti e uno e mezzo di recupero etc...per 30/35 minuti... all 'ultimo giro verso la fine ho provato ad allungare .. ..boh manca il fiato anche perche' quando recupero non riesco a incanalare aria a sufficienza. Mi sa' che m tocca andare tutti i giorni...ma ce la faro'? Se parto normale a una velocita' costante credo di riuscire a fare un giro e mezzo (600m) se vado al massimo dopo 200/250 sono sfinito..


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2013)

helpatemi...il 21 ho la prova senza contare che 2-3 giorni non ci saro' , quindi avendo 10 giorni a disposizione buoni che faccio? mattina cyclette a tutta birra e pomeriggio a correre? son pronto a tutto anche a sputare sangue. Premesso che ho sottovalutato l'impegno pero' sento di gente non allenata che riesce a farlo tranquillamente in 4'20. Faccio fondo e ripetute oppure provo ogni giorno i 1000? Diciamo che stringendo i denti 650-700 metri riesco a farli


----------



## esjie (7 Marzo 2013)

Io te l'avevo scritto sopra 

Se non riesci a correre per 1000 metri consecutivi è un bel problema, ma mi pare francamente impossibile, neanche di corsetta blanda fai 1000m?

Ti sei preso qualche tempo in una qualsiasi distanza, tanto per avere un riferimento?

Fai 3 allenamenti a settimana, lascia stare la cyclette. Domani o dopodomani vai in pista e fai quel fot.tuto mille, fai una corsetta di riscaldamento, 2-3 giri blandi, un po' di stretch, un allunghino, tutto con molta calma, recuperi e provi il mille. Ovviamente ti tieni un crono in mano e ti prendi il tempo. Viaggia a un ritmo di 50 secondi ogni 200 m, se è facile, no problem, se sei molto in difficoltà abbassa anche fino a 55s/200m il ritmo. Però non ti fermare assolutamente, devi correre tutti quei 1000m anche se ci metti 10 minuti. Dopo che l'hai fatto torni qui e scrivi le tue sensazioni, quanto è stato faticoso ecc. Poi giorno per giorno ti dico come allenarti ok? a me non costa niente.


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2013)

Allora a fondo , blanda riesco a fare 4 giri di pista (1600) . Poi ho bisogno di quasi un giro per recuperare il punto e' che mi metto a camminare nel recupero , e lo so che e' sbagliatissimo ma se corricchio mi sento le gambe pesanti. comunque un giro a secco senza stretching tipo 2.05 . Ripeto 650-700 dovrei farli correndo normale dopo pero'Morto. Allora domani faccio due giretti blandi, stretch e poi i 1000?


----------



## esjie (7 Marzo 2013)

Sì, 2 o 3 giri (meglio 3 và) di RISCALDAMENTO, cioè piano piano, non devi morire, servono per attivarsi all'esercizio, recuperi un po', fai un po' di stretch, poi fai anche un allungo di 100m: parti quasi camminando e arrivi progressivamente a una discreta velocità. Il tutto con calma, recuperi tra un esercizio e l'altro, quando ti senti pronto parti col 1000. Prova a fare il ritmo che ti ho detto, con 50s/200m dovresti chiudere in 5', ma non ti preoccupare, ti devi tenere le energie per il test, non serve andare sempre forte.


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2013)

Ok. domani ti dico.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2013)

Ho provato 500 metri , mio padre mi ha detto 2 minuti ma sec.me ha aggiunto qualche sec in piu' tipo 2-3, lo conosco troppo bene....continuando dopo altri 30-40 metri (probabilmente il km non l'avrei finito) mi sono sdraiato a terra dal dolore, mi stavo per mettere a piangere, non riesco manco a camminare, zoppico ogni volta, adesso sono sdraiato sul letto con tanto di ghiaccio e pomata. In poche parole ogni volta che appoggio il piede sinistro mi fa male , come se la coscia fosse sfilacciata dal bacino. Sembro un vecchio di 90 anni...nonostante tutto da masochista quale sono ho fatto due giretti blandi ma credo di averci messo tipo 6-7 minuti. Detto cio' ho fatto stretch per 10 minuti abbondanti prima di iniziare a correre , non credo si tratti di strappi muscolari o cosa ..non ti dico per salire le scale per arrivare a casa, mi sono sdraiato e ho proseguito come i soldati....mi auguro siano acciacchi normali del nabbo senza allenamento...


----------



## esjie (8 Marzo 2013)

Dov'è che hai male? Non li hai finiti per il dolore? Com'eri messo col fiato?


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2013)

coscia sinistra tra il bacino e il serpente 

Ho provato a camminare ma niente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Col fiato boh pero' ero in affanno dopo i 500' , stringendo i denti credo sarei arrivato a 600-650 ma non all'andatura del primo giro.


----------



## esjie (9 Marzo 2013)

Con 2' ai 500, puoi metterci 19 secondi in più nei secondi 500, quindi mi pare fattibile. Ora non posso giudicare bene, anzi, avrai anche una condizione fisica carente ma mi sembra più un problema di volontà. Capisco che a un certo ritmo il tuo istinto di sopravvivenza ti dica di fermarti, ma devi avere la forza mentale di continuare, anche strisciando.

Ma il dolore l'hai sentito improvviso, hai sentito tipo un toc dentro il muscolo? senò non dovrebbe essere niente di che.
Cmq domani fai una corsetta di 30', piano piano, serve a recuperare. Domenica riposi.

Ora, lascia perdere il dolore, come lo valuteresti con questa scala l'allenamento di oggi? La fatica percepita

SCALA DI BORG o di PERCEZIONE DELLO SFORZO


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2013)

Allora non e' che abbia capito molto  comunque ho i battiti a 140/50 durante lo sforzo. Ma l'adrenalina che ci sara' mi fara guadagnare qualche secondo? 

Quanto al dolore e' atroce, sono andato a letto strisciando. Mi devo costantemente appoggiare a qualcosa per camminare altrimenti devo saltellare. Stavo facendo un po' di s*****e mentali e andando qua' e la' su internet ho letto di pubalgia...tempi di recuupsro lunghissimi...possibile? Comunque stavo pensando a correre quindi non so se ci sia stato qualche scricchiolio. Ad es ora dasdraiato ho paura ad alzare la gamba e portarla vicino alla pancia..me la devo tirare su con la mano.. non so se domani ce la faro' ad alzarmi dal letto. Non so nemmeno quale sia il punto preciso perche' anche tirandomi pugni o a premere forte nonriesco a percepire dove sia il dolore. Comunque sicuro che il dolore lo avverto nella parte anteriore, come ho detto escluderei strappi o stiramenti perche' ho provato a toccarmi dapperttutto e non sento nulla. 

Comunque grazie


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2013)

Niente mi sa che mi sono strappato, non riesco manco a sedermi nel wc...non riesco manco a dormire..a parte che come camminovfaccio fatica anche a respirare mi fa male collo schiena ...


----------



## esjie (9 Marzo 2013)

Se fosse uno strappo avresti dovuto sentire un bel toc dentro il muscolo, l'avresti proprio sentito che qualcosa si strappava. Di solito ci si strappa in movimenti esplosivi, uno scatto, in un 1000 è improbabile perchè non si va al massimo. 

Non ti preoccupare dei vari doloretti che fanno parte della vita del corridore, soprattutto quando inzi, poi man mano spariranno.


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2013)

Zona inguine/ileopsoas .....


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2013)

Sono andato al pronto soccorso mi hanno fatto aspettare dalle 15:00 fino alle 20:00, mi hanno fatto radiografia colonna vertebrale e poi mi hanno mandato dall'ortopeda..10 giorni di riposo oki due volte al giorno e ghiaccio. Contando che oggi e'9 e non potro' allenarmi per una decina di giorni , ipotizzando che possa rinviare la prova per due-tre giorni...mi conviene provarci o lascio stare?


----------



## esjie (9 Marzo 2013)

Cosa dice la diagnosi?


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2013)

ora l'ha messa da parte mio padre comunque mi ha detto infiammazione vicino l'inguine, ho sovraccaricato troppo..ovviamente ancora non riesco a camminare senza zoppicare, pero' da dopodomani/tre giorni dovrei iniziare a migliorare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ora l'ha messa da parte mio padre comunque mi ha detto infiammazione vicino l'inguine, ho sovraccaricato troppo..ovviamente ancora non riesco a camminare senza zoppicare, pero' da dopodomani/tre giorni dovrei iniziare a migliorare.


----------



## Gekyn (10 Marzo 2013)

Ciao sono un neofita del runner, volevo avere dei consigli per intraprendere questa attività.
Partiamo dal presupposto che sono leggermente in sovrappeso il mio IMC è di 25,6...
Chiedevo che tipo di allenamento dovrei seguire per aumentare il mio "fiato" e allo stesso tempo perdere chili.
Mi alleno con un tapis roulant a casa e cardio frequenzimetro, e noto che dopo 15 min di corsa lenta a 7 km/h il mio BPM si aggira sui 144.
Precisamente mi piacerebbe sapere che tipo di allenamento seguire, quante volte a settimana.
Grazie per qualsiasi risposta


----------



## runner (10 Marzo 2013)

guarda io non mi intendo nè di IMC nè di BPM.....nel senso che so cosa sono, ma non so legarli all' attività fisica....

ti posso parlare della mia esperienza.....io ho quasi sempre corso molto volentieri, ma qualche anno fa smisi per 5 anni più o meno per poi tornare a correre e da due anni sono arrivato a un ottimo risultato!!

è ricominciato tutto facendo lunghe passeggiate e poi mi è ripartita la voglia di correre e l' ho fatto senza GPS o applicazioni col cell, ma semplicemente correndo facendo un po' di ripetute (corri e poi cammini) e adesso corro di fila senza problemi!!

secondo me devi stare attento all' inizio a non sforzarti tropo e a fare tutto in maniera graduale e serena, se no rischi piccoli infortuni e seccature.....se già corri sul tappeto di sicuro hai un buon grado di tonicità, ma non serve solo quello perchè correre fuori (strada o sterrato che sia) è tutta un' altra musica e non solo per il clima ma anche per l' assetto di corsa che non è tutta uguale.....

correre su asfalto ti distrugge in quanto è simile al tappeto ma meno ammortizzata e calchi sempre sugli stessi punti....
correre sullo sterrato è il top pechè è più morbido, ma devi stare attento a dove metti i piedi.....

l' importante comunque è correre e anche se dopo poco sei stanco fermati a camminare e riprendi, l' unica differenza tra un runner e un altro è la forma fisica che condiziona la velocità, ma sono comunque tutti runner!!


----------



## iceman. (10 Marzo 2013)

forse posso ottenere il rinvio della prova, di una settimana.

Come posso recuperare? Ma soprattutto quel fiato che ho preso lo perdo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

forse posso ottenere il rinvio della prova, di una settimana.

Come posso recuperare? Ma soprattutto quel fiato che ho preso lo perdo?


----------



## iceman. (21 Marzo 2013)

Ok , la prova e' il 26. Oggi ho fatto l'ecografia ed ho una borsite di 3 cl zona ileopsoas. Prima di oggi (in attesa della dott.ssa per l'ecografia) ho fatto 3 sedute di laser e tecar, da domani ionoforesi e cortisone piu' pomata. Mi e' stato detto che per il 26 dovrei essere in grado di effettuare la prova. 

Vediamo in pratica devo farli a secco altrimenti sperare nel rinvio della prova tra 6-7 giorni. Se me la rinviano come procedo il recupero? La paura e' quella di farmi nuovamente male.


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2013)

quando mi chiedono "perchè corri?"

io amo rispondere "perchè mi piace correre"


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Maggio 2013)

Avrei una domanda:

considerando che per motivi pressori sto sostanzialmente eliminando squat e affini, dedicando sempre più tempo alla cyclette (a breve corsa e bici vera, quando passerà l'uragano qui al nord), mi chiedevo:

a livello muscolare quanto si "perde" (in sostanza, per i corridori ciclisti: come state messi a gamba?) indirizzandosi all'aerobico?


----------



## runner (13 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Avrei una domanda:
> 
> considerando che per motivi pressori sto sostanzialmente eliminando squat e affini, dedicando sempre più tempo alla cyclette (a breve corsa e bici vera, quando passerà l'uragano qui al nord), mi chiedevo:
> 
> a livello muscolare quanto si "perde" (in sostanza, per i corridori ciclisti: come state messi a gamba?) indirizzandosi all'aerobico?



non ho capito se la domanda è relativa al bruciare i grassi in generale o sulla tonicità muscolare delle gambe?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2013)

Allora, non voglio aprire un topic apposito, ma credo di essere leggermente in difficoltà con il running  Come si dice, abbiamo un problema Houston 

Innanzitutto, devo perdere peso, visto che per varie ragioni vengo da un periodo di inattività abbastanza prolungato, meglio che non dico quanto 

Sto facendo camminate lunghissime di 2 ore e mezza inframmezzate da corsette varie, però volevo anche dei consigli sull'alimentazione, non c'ho voglia di andare dal dietologo. 
Cosa mangiare? Devo eliminare i carboidrati completamente? Devo eliminare la pasta? Il riso posso mangiarlo? 
Io generalmente faccio così: 

Colazione: latte con cereali integrali oppure the con due fette biscottate e marmellata (accompagnate da una spremuta)

Metà mattina: un frutto

Pranzo: Solo primo (pasta, riso, niente pane) e verdura. Frutta

Merenda: Frutto o uno yogurt

Cena: Carne bianca (o pesce) e verdura (insalata spesso). Frutta

Più o meno è ok? Il pane l'ho eliminato, anche se ieri mi sono mangiato una pizza, rovinandomi XD

Oltre alla corsetta, per non diventare flaccido come un budino che altro devo fare?


----------



## esjie (13 Giugno 2013)

L'alimentazione è ok, devi aumentare con l'allenamento probabilmente, che non significa che devi camminare 4 ore al giorno. Alla fine camminare non è un esercizio intenso, che so, fai della corsa inframezzata da camminate anzichè il contrario.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> L'alimentazione è ok, devi aumentare con l'allenamento probabilmente, che non significa che devi camminare 4 ore al giorno. Alla fine camminare non è un esercizio intenso, che so, fai della corsa inframezzata da camminate anzichè il contrario.


Ma mi spacco così XD

Cioè c'ho provato ma non gliela faccio... all'inizio devo perdere peso perché se no non ha senso correre. 

Con la bici riesco a fare allenamenti intensi, però con la corsa ho dei problemi, forse anche per via del piede valgo che mi ritrovo.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (13 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allora, non voglio aprire un topic apposito, ma credo di essere leggermente in difficoltà con il running  Come si dice, abbiamo un problema Houston
> 
> Innanzitutto, devo perdere peso, visto che per varie ragioni vengo da un periodo di inattività abbastanza prolungato, meglio che non dico quanto
> 
> ...



L'alimentazione è ok.
Devi ridurre la quantità di allenamento per puntare alla qualità.
Mezz'ora di allenamento (tra camminata veloce e corsa) vale più di un allenamento di 2 ore a ritmi troppo blandi.
Anche perchè i grassi s'iniziano a bruciare da subito con determinati allenamenti, non è obbligatorio fare allenamenti lunghissimi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> L'alimentazione è ok.
> Devi ridurre la quantità di allenamento per puntare alla qualità.
> Mezz'ora di allenamento (tra camminata veloce e corsa) vale più di un allenamento di 2 ore a ritmi troppo blandi.
> Anche perchè i grassi s'iniziano a bruciare da subito con determinati allenamenti, non è obbligatorio fare allenamenti lunghissimi.


Il contapassi dice che in un due ore e mezza faccio circa 20000 passi... sono 17/18 km a botta... dici che è troppo blando? Io avevo letto su un sito che all'inizio, se sei in sovrappeso, è meglio perdere peso prima di iniziare a correre. Devo perdere una decina di kg. Sono alto 1.80 per 93 kg... è un po' troppo


----------



## andre (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me introduci poche proteine e grassi


----------



## esjie (14 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il contapassi dice che in un due ore e mezza faccio circa 20000 passi... sono 17/18 km a botta... dici che è troppo blando? Io avevo letto su un sito che all'inizio, se sei in sovrappeso, è meglio perdere peso prima di iniziare a correre. Devo perdere una decina di kg. Sono alto 1.80 per 93 kg... è un po' troppo



butta via il contapassi, e cmq conta l'intensità, se non esageri puoi anche cominciare a correre che non sei 30 chili più dell'altezza, con dieta e corsa in poco tempo 5-6 chili se ne vanno.


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

guarda io non ho iniziato per dimagrire, ma perchè ho la passione per la corsa in generale, comunque alla fine dopo due anni di allenamenti costanti tutto l' anno sono calato quasi 10 kg da 84 a 74 e mi sono molto sgonfiato e ho un fisico molto atletico adesso.....

il segreto è la costanza e non arrendersi mai ma rimanendo ben controllati....

scrivi pure in questo topic visto che si parla di running in tutti i suoi aspetti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> butta via il contapassi, e cmq conta l'intensità, se non esageri puoi anche cominciare a correre che non sei 30 chili più dell'altezza, con dieta e corsa in poco tempo 5-6 chili se ne vanno.


Dovrei buttare via l'Ipod nano? 
Il problema è che sento proprio dolore ai polpacci, anche quando avevo un fisico atletico ho sempre fatto fatica sulla corsa, non so perché davvero. Cioè il nuoto e la bici non mi hanno dato problemi, però sulla corsa son sempre stato una mezza calzetta (corsa intendo resistenza, per la velocità no). Non so se dipende dal piede valgo, quindi magari sollecito troppo certi muscoli, anziché altri. Tra l'altro non uso neanche i plantari, forse dovrei farmi una visita dall'ortopedico e metterli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda io non ho iniziato per dimagrire, ma perchè ho la passione per la corsa in generale, comunque alla fine dopo due anni di allenamenti costanti tutto l' anno sono calato quasi 10 kg da 84 a 74 e mi sono molto sgonfiato e ho un fisico molto atletico adesso.....
> 
> il segreto è la costanza e non arrendersi mai ma rimanendo ben controllati....
> 
> scrivi pure in questo topic visto che si parla di running in tutti i suoi aspetti


Ma quando sento dolore al polpaccio che faccio? Ignoro il segnale del mio corpo e mi spacco oppure comincio a camminare e poi riprendo la corsa quando mi passa un po' il dolore? Voi dite che conta più l'intensità che la quantità? A me ora come ora interessa buttare via sti kg di menta che mi ritrovo, causa ****onald + schifezze + vita sedentaria.
Comunque dopo sta menta di dieta che farò, mai più aumenterò di peso. Troppo dure le diete, non fanno per me.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Secondo me introduci poche proteine e grassi


Devo mangiare più carne? Magari a pranzo tolgo un po' di pasta (che comunque mangio 70 grammi, sempre con verdure/pesce) e mangio magari qualche formaggio magro: primosale ad esempio.


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

guarda non saprei che dirti nel senso che io non ho neanche mai avuto la carne greve o i crampi....c' è chi è più portato e chi meno per la corsa poi non so come sei fisicamente quindi non ho idea

il mio consiglio infatti non è quello di andare in paranoia con i numeri, tabelle e statistiche ma di iniziare piano piano a correre, io ad esempio all' inizio non riuscivo a correre di fila per più di un paio di km e adesso dopo 4km guardo l' orologio conta km e mi dico "magari adesso vai più piano"

non ci sono grandi regole, ognuno deve sapersi regolare....
per esempio....il giorno dopo hai male da qualche parte?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda non saprei che dirti nel senso che io non ho neanche mai avuto la carne greve o i crampi....c' è chi è più portato e chi meno per la corsa poi non so come sei fisicamente quindi non ho idea
> 
> il mio consiglio infatti non è quello di andare in paranoia con i numeri, tabelle e statistiche ma di iniziare piano piano a correre, io ad esempio all' inizio non riuscivo a correre di fila per più di un paio di km e adesso dopo 4km guardo l' orologio conta km e mi dico "magari adesso vai più piano"
> 
> ...


No, il giorno dopo no, non provo dolore. E' lì per lì che sento il muscolo che tira, in particolare il polpaccio e allora temo di strapparmi. Le gambe le sento legnose, ecco non una bella sensazione. Credo che sia il lungo periodo di inattività e non so quanto tempo ci vorrà per tornare quello di un tempo, ma credo che ci vorrà un bel po'. Devo dire poi la verità: per la corsa, non ho mai avuto grande feeling, mi annoiavo a correre anche quando ero allenato. Però ora sta iniziando a piacermi, ma credo ci voglia tempo, molto tempo e pazienza per correre 4 o 5 km allo stato attuale. Penso che comunque già perdendo il peso in eccesso sia una ottima cosa per la corsa perché a quel punto soffrirò di meno l'attrito.
Ma ce la farò


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

ottimo ti vedo carico!!
l' importante è iniziare, poi step by step puoi tornare al top e allora te la godrai di più....

fai conto che io quando ho iniziato non dovevo dimagrire particolarmente (giusto 4 kg) e quindi sono partito avvantaggiato, ma adesso anche se faccio nuoto e bici la corsa non la mollerei mai perchè mi fa essere tutto quello che sono....

con questo non ti fissare e se hai problemi rivolgiti anche a qualche specialista 

se il giorno dopo non hai particolari problemi allora è solo una questione di abitudine e vedrai che con il tempo sparirà
(magari a fine anno mi dirai "prova a prendermi" oppure farai altri sport che ti piacciono di più)


----------



## andre (14 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Devo mangiare più carne? Magari a pranzo tolgo un po' di pasta (che comunque mangio 70 grammi, sempre con verdure/pesce) e mangio magari qualche formaggio magro: primosale ad esempio.



carne bianca, pesce, uova, formaggi (fiocchi di latte o yogurt greco della total) per le proteine.
frutta secca, grassi del pesce, olio EVO invece per introdurre grassi di buona qualità.
in teoria dovresti cercare di fare pasti con una buona suddivisione di macronutrienti e quindi ad ogni pasto introdurre una data quantità di carbo, pro e fat.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ottimo ti vedo carico!!
> l' importante è iniziare, poi step by step puoi tornare al top e allora te la godrai di più....
> 
> fai conto che io quando ho iniziato non dovevo dimagrire particolarmente (giusto 4 kg) e quindi sono partito avvantaggiato, ma adesso anche se faccio nuoto e bici la corsa non la mollerei mai perchè mi fa essere tutto quello che sono....
> ...


Non credo smetterò con la corsa, penso che sia uno sport necessario, è troppo importante. Magari farò qualcosa di complemento, però ad esempio la palestra per ora vorrei evitarla visto che non voglio mettere su altra massa... poi volevo chiederti un'altra cosa: lo stretching prima della corsa è importante? Io non faccio un tubo prima di correre 
Altra domanda del cavolo e magari un po' da fighetta, però che volete, conta anche questo: la corsa è completo come sport oppure devo completarla con esercizi per non rischiare smagliature? Magari è ****** come domanda, ma la faccio uguale XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> carne bianca, pesce, uova, formaggi (fiocchi di latte o yogurt greco della total) per le proteine.
> frutta secca, grassi del pesce, olio EVO invece per introdurre grassi di buona qualità.
> in teoria dovresti cercare di fare pasti con una buona suddivisione di macronutrienti e quindi ad ogni pasto introdurre una data quantità di carbo, pro e fat.


Grazie dei consigli


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo ti sento carico e al top.....adesso però devi trasformare la tua carica in sinergia positiva e disciplina

ricordati che la corsa è ritmo e dedizione (il risultato è quello di avere dei battiti non troppo alti e le gambe belle leggere)

per quanto riguarda lo stretching ci sono tantissime scuole di pensiero (chi lo fa il giorno prima, chi il giorno dopo)
io adesso lo faccio nei momenti di stop in cui corro meno ma voglio mantenermi tonico....

forse potrebbe interessarti una cosa, all' inizio quando ancora facevo molte ripetute svolgevo il mio allenamento in questo modo
subito una camminata, poi stretching e poi ripetute....
lo stretching fatto in pratica durante l' allenamento mi ha aiutato a sentirmi più leggero e non avere problemi di affaticamento come invece hai riscontrato tu


non so se sia corretto come allenamento ma con me ha funzionato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Ottimo ti sento carico e al top.....adesso però devi trasformare la tua carica in sinergia positiva e disciplina
> 
> ricordati che la corsa è ritmo e dedizione (il risultato è quello di avere dei battiti non troppo alti e le gambe belle leggere)
> 
> ...


Ottimo. 

Gambe leggere, l'obiettivo è questo. Le sento proprio appesantite, bruttissimissima sensazione. Avevo trovato un sito di Albanesi, mi sembra diano ottimi consigli sulla corsa... 

Per la dieta: andare da un dietologo francamente mi è sempre sembrato soldi buttati. Basta ridurre la quantità di cibo e mangiare di tutto... evitando i carboidrati a cena. Poi ci vuole tempo, anche se ovviamente quando ti fanno subito male i muscoli delle gambe gettare la spugna è una tentazione molto forte. Ma a 31 anni devo rimettermi in forma per forza.


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

direi che hai quasi la mia età e devo dire che la corsa ve bene sempre

per quanto riguarda l' alimentazione ho tre consigli da darti

1 - la sera prima di correre alla mattina bevi molta acqua e mangia anche la pasta (tanto la scarichi nell' andare a correre)
2 - se corri di sera mangiati una banana a pranzo (non è dietetica ma il potassio per le gambe è il top)
3 - evita di mangiare in generale schifezze e alcoolici che di sicuro non aiutano e poi col caldo fanno ancora peggio


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (14 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quando sento dolore al polpaccio che faccio? Ignoro il segnale del mio corpo e mi spacco oppure comincio a camminare e poi riprendo la corsa quando mi passa un po' il dolore? Voi dite che conta più l'intensità che la quantità? A me ora come ora interessa buttare via sti kg di menta che mi ritrovo, causa ****onald + schifezze + vita sedentaria.
> Comunque dopo sta menta di dieta che farò, mai più aumenterò di peso. Troppo dure le diete, non fanno per me.


Che scarpe usi?sono da running/fitwalk? Hai fatto un test dell'appoggio? La scarpa è FONDAMENTALE.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> direi che hai quasi la mia età e devo dire che la corsa ve bene sempre
> 
> per quanto riguarda l' alimentazione ho tre consigli da darti
> 
> ...


Ok thanx  Per fortuna di mio già non bevo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Che scarpe usi?sono da running/fitwalk? Hai fatto un test dell'appoggio? La scarpa è FONDAMENTALE.


Test dell'appoggio? What? XD

No, nessun test, comunque ho preso due paia di scarpe da running. Due paia perché col tempo orribile che c'era un paio era sempre inzuppato d'acqua e non mi si asciugavano.

Comunque ho un paio di Nike Pegasus 29 e un paio di Adidas Litestrike EVA. 

Forse devo andare dall'ortopedico e farmi fare un paio di plantari adatti per il piede di menta che mi ritrovo


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (15 Giugno 2013)

Consiglio per il futuro, vai in un negozio specializzato nel running portando le tue vecchie scarpe da corsa.
Ti faranno correre su un tappettino per osservare come appoggi il piede, se sei supinatore, pronatore , appoggio neutro etc...
Li ti consiglieranno la scarpa più adatta per la tua corporatura, per il tuo appoggio etc...
Una scarpa sbagliata fa solo danni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

Ok ottimo, sta cosa dell'appoggio non la sapevo... sono un neofita... manco quando ero più piccolo correvo, non mi piaceva... ora però mi sto appassionando. Il problema è che è molto faticoso all'inizio, sento le gambe come due pezzi di legno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ok sto ufficialmente schiattando.

Stamattina facevo corse alternate a camminate. Diciamo 30 secondi di camminata veloce e 1 minuto e 30 secondi di corsa. L'obiettivo di perdere peso comunque lo sto raggiungendo, poi sulla quantità di corsa credo che ci sia qualche problemino per via del piede valgo che mi ritrovo. 

Son calato un altro kg in una settimana, comunque va sempre meglio, le gambe le sento via via sempre più leggere, anche se evidentemente ci vuole molto tempo e pazienza. Sulla resistenza penso ci vorrà un po', nel senso che il lungo periodo di inattività si sta inevitabilmente facendo sentire. 

Comunque mai più ridursi così: la dieta non fa per me, ma comunque farò di tutto per rientrare in forma


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

ottimo Ale!!

all' inizio non guardare sempre il peso (o se lo fai non basarti solo su quello) solo con il tempo arriverai al tuo traguardo perchè all' inizio ci sono due fenomeni contrastanti in estate....

da una parte una forte disidratazione e quindi ti sembra di perdere molti kg (che in realtà perdi sotto forma di liquidi e quindi bisogna bere molta acqua) e dall' altra la massa muscolare che inevitabilmente pesa ma non è adipe quindi vai tranquillo.....

secondo me entro la fine dell' ano avrai dei buoni risultati sia a livello di peso che di resistenza e nel giro di un anno avrai riattivato il tuo metabolismo al top!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ottimo Ale!!
> 
> all' inizio non guardare sempre il peso (o se lo fai non basarti solo su quello) solo con il tempo arriverai al tuo traguardo perchè all' inizio ci sono due fenomeni contrastanti in estate....
> 
> ...


E' dura, ma continuo. Risultati immediati non posso averne, credo ci voglia tempo e pazienza.

Capitolo dolori: dopo molto tempo sento dolore ai polpacci, per via di crampi. Credo sia più che normale.
Quello che mi preoccupa è il dolore alla milza. Credo si tratti di scarso allenamento, spero sparisca perché se non mi facesse male potrei correre molto di più.


----------



## Canonista (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me entro la fine dell' *ano*



Porcelloide, AlePato non è quello in avatar, niente film strani eh ahahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2013)

Ma è normale che ho perso 3 kg in meno di due settimane?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Ieri ho fatto 40 minuti di corsa intervallati da minuti di camminata. Le gambe fanno male, ma non mollo. 

Maledetta inattività, colpa mia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

25 ripetute da due minuti ciascuna, più 8 ripetute da 4 minuti ciascuna. Va sempre meglio, spero di non spaccarmi qualcosa o di non avere problemi muscolari.

Dolori: niente di rilevante, a parte la sensazione di gambe pesanti e dolori agli alluci... il dolore alla milza è sparito. 

L'impressione è che potrei fare molto di più, però francamente sto rispettando la tabella di marcia di un sito (Albanesi) dove ti dà un programma per ricominciare a correre dopo un lungo periodo di inattività.


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

ultimamente ho corso in spiaggia la mattina presto....

idilliaco!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Che palle, dolore alla caviglia destra. 

Spero non sia la ricaduta di una distorsione curata male. 

Corso ieri per 40 minuti di fila... per il momento non guardo il tempo impiegato, quello che mi interessa è terminare l'allenamento. 

Più avanti quando sarò rientrato nel mio peso forma cercherò di correre più forte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

50 minuti di corsa. La voglia di liberarmi del peso in eccesso è sempre maggiore, perché potrei andare molto più forte senza sti kg in più della melma...


----------



## runner (15 Luglio 2013)

ma vai piano e tranquillo e soprattutto non avere fretta.....

i risultati arrivano piano piano, ma poi restano per sempre se poi uno sta attento.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma vai piano e tranquillo e soprattutto non avere fretta.....
> 
> i risultati arrivano piano piano, ma poi restano per sempre se poi uno sta attento.....


Sì lo so


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

mattina presto, spiaggia ancora semi deserta.....
il sole che sorge e la mia mente che pensa solo a una cosa.....l' infinito!!


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> mattina presto, spiaggia ancora semi deserta.....
> il sole che sorge e la mia mente che pensa solo a una cosa.....l' infinito!!



Anch'io corro di mattina presto, ma ti invidio terribilmente perché lo fai in spiaggia. 
Di solito corro per un'oretta e mezza.


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io corro di mattina presto, ma ti invidio terribilmente perché lo fai in spiaggia.
> Di solito corro per un'oretta e mezza.



corro in spiaggia quando posso....
non tutte le mattine ovviamente....

solo quando sono là o per ferie o per lavoro, ma è davvero bello, anche se delle volte c' è afa e sarebbe meglio di sera però ci vado la mattina....
io corro meno dai 45 min ai 65 min e basta, corro di più solo nei week end in inverno o comunque quando c' è fresco

sai una cosa?
da quando corro mi sento un uomo più libero!!
ho una vita molto basata su me stesso e non mi sento subordinato a niente, ma da quando corro lo stress si disintegra e mi sento molto più tonico


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2013)

Che bello correre ragazzi... non pensavo mi potessi appassionare così tanto a questo sport che avevo sempre odiato.

Corro circa un'ora di fila, il tempo che ci metto non lo guardo però. Comunque mi sembra di aver fatto passi da gigante considerando che all'inizio non riuscivo a fare neanche 400 metri di fila


----------



## esjie (10 Settembre 2013)

Sto leggendo "Voglio Correre" di Arcelli. Spiega molto bene e in modo semplice come programmarsi gli allenamenti, pure per chi comincia da zero, con tanto di tabelle. Consigliato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo "Voglio Correre" di Arcelli. Spiega molto bene e in modo semplice come programmarsi gli allenamenti, pure per chi comincia da zero, con tanto di tabelle. Consigliato.


Comprato... devo dire che è interessante.


----------



## runner (13 Settembre 2013)

complimenti ragazzzz.....

io quest' estate ho corso meno per ridurre il carico annuale e perchè ho fatto anche altri sport!!
comunque sto tornando a macinare km su km

lo ha letto pure un mio amico e magari lo prendo pure io....solo che quando leggo di solito avendo poco tempo leggo qualcosa di leggero o che mi faccia rilassare diciamo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2013)

E' un libro molto semplice... non richiede una lettura impegnata... puoi leggerlo anche a tempo perso...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Cominciamo a parlare di tempi, visto che ieri ho corso per un'ora e dieci di fila. I miei per ora fanno pena, ma devo ancora perdere qualche kg in eccesso. Inoltre va considerato che venivo da un periodo di inattività lunghissimo. Un tempo decente sui 10 km dovrebbe essere intorno ai 41 minuti... sono ancora lontanuccio XD... in teoria chiunque minimamente allenato deve riuscire a superare almeno il cosiddetto test del moribondo, vale a dire correre i 10 km in 1 ora al massimo. 
Se non ci riuscite, preoccupatevi


----------



## esjie (23 Settembre 2013)

Io penso di non riuscirci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Dopo la corsa di ieri, oggi ho dovuto fare meno (55 minuti), perché sentivo le gambe doloranti un po' per l'affaticamento di ieri e un po' credo anche perché la temperatura si sta abbassando e quindi è più faticoso correre. Devo andare un'ora prima, le 19.30 comincia a essere tardi di questi tempi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Io penso di non riuscirci


Sì che ci riesci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2013)

Oggi farò un po' di camminata blanda, giusto per tenermi in movimento, ma niente corsa perché ieri son quasi morto. Oppure un po' di bici a velocità bassa. Vedremo.
Comunque fare i 10 km sotto l'ora pur avendo qualche kg in più, mi dà soddisfazione. Il mio obiettivo è quello i correre i 10 km sotto i 41'. Ce ne vorrà di tempo... quando ero più allenato facevo 13 km/ora... Voglio lavorare ancora sulla resistenza, per asciugarmi ancora, condizione fondamentale per correre più forte. Non mi interessa andare forte sui 10 km, ma perdere peso per ridurre l'attrito. In questa maniera avrò una maggiore resistenza allo sforzo e avrò implicitamente come effetto benefico anche una velocità maggiore di corsa visto che se la meccanica non è un opinione devono andare così le cose.


----------



## runner (24 Settembre 2013)

puoi correre anche meno se vieni da un periodo fitto di allenamenti.....

io ultimamente corro solo una volta alla settimana per non affaticarmi troppo e integro con la bici!!

non è un tradimento il mio alla corsa, ma dopo due anni intensi mi voglio tranquillizzare un po'


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Settembre 2013)

Me viene fame quando corro più di un'ora... n'altro po' e oggi pijavo a morsi il palo della luce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2013)

Sta cominciando ad arrivare il maltempo. Cosa bisogna indossare durante l'inverno? Non vorrei rinunciare alla corsa fuori per sostituirla col tapis roulant.


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2013)

E quando programmi il tuo allenamento nell'unico buco di tempo disponibile ecco che arriva il temporale ...cioè la pioggia mi fa un baffo, ma io a correre sotto il temporale mi scago


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Oggi farò un po' di camminata blanda, giusto per tenermi in movimento, ma niente corsa perché ieri son quasi morto. Oppure un po' di bici a velocità bassa. Vedremo.



Bravo, alterna allenamenti ad alta intensità con allenamenti a bassa intensità, questa è la chiave, un giorno veloce, un giorno lento.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sta cominciando ad arrivare il maltempo. Cosa bisogna indossare durante l'inverno? Non vorrei rinunciare alla corsa fuori per sostituirla col tapis roulant.



Vai in un negozio specializzato di running (o atletica), ti prendi i pantaloni attillati (tipo leggings), e felpe fatte apposta per correre...puoi andare anche da decathlon


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> E quando programmi il tuo allenamento nell'unico buco di tempo disponibile ecco che arriva il temporale ...cioè la pioggia mi fa un baffo, ma io a correre sotto il temporale mi scago


E' fantastico correre sotto l'acqua, mi è capitato un paio di volte. Ho un impermeabile tecnico che non fa passare manco un filo d'acqua. Io c'andrò oggi pomeriggio quando è previsto il diluvio qui a Perugia: scelta intelligentissima 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Bravo, alterna allenamenti ad alta intensità con allenamenti a bassa intensità, questa è la chiave, un giorno veloce, un giorno lento.
> 
> 
> 
> Vai in un negozio specializzato di running (o atletica), ti prendi i pantaloni attillati (tipo leggings), e felpe fatte apposta per correre...puoi andare anche da decathlon


Il giorno in cui sono andato due volte di fila mi è costato caro, perché ho un dolore sul muscolo sopra la caviglia che non mi abbandona. Non vorrei fosse un principio di tendinite o un problema al soleo... fatto sta che mi fa un po' male. 
Decathlon qui a Perugia non c'è 
Dovrei andare fino a Foligno, ma non so la strada. Vedrò se trovo qualcosa al Globo... odio le robe attillate, non c'è qualcosa di tecnico ma non attillato?


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2013)

Come fai a correre comodamente se non hai vestiti aderenti? Sono elastici ovviamente, mica ti strizzano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2013)

C'hai ragione. Solo che vorrei risparmiare qualcosina, trovare qualcosa a buon prezzo ma che non mi peli... sulle scarpe ovviamente non si risparmia, sul resto però qualcosina sì... mi rode che non ci sia Decathlon a Perugia.

Tra l'altro le prossime scarpe che comprerò devo sceglierle meglio, facendo un test dell'appoggio. Nella corsa contano pure i dettagli e non è riferito alle prestazioni... più che altro non vorrei rompermi qualcosa...


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2013)

Bè Decathlon è solo un posto poi non è nemmeno di qualità, è solo perchè è economico, ci sarà un altro negozio che ha roba per il running


----------



## runner (29 Settembre 2013)

Decathlon va benissimo per l' abbigliamento....

beh se non ne hai uno comodo compra on-line....

dovrebbe esserci il servizio!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Decathlon va benissimo per l' abbigliamento....
> 
> beh se non ne hai uno comodo compra on-line....
> 
> dovrebbe esserci il servizio!!


Questo tipo di abbigliamento lo devo provare addosso. Vorrei trovare qualcosa di comodo innanzitutto, visto che nella corsa ogni minimo fastidio viene amplificato. Per questo la soluzione online in questo caso non va bene.


----------



## runner (29 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di abbigliamento lo devo provare addosso. Vorrei trovare qualcosa di comodo innanzitutto, visto che nella corsa ogni minimo fastidio viene amplificato. Per questo la soluzione online in questo caso non va bene.



di cosa hai bisogno?

le taglie sono tutte standard... M o L le principali....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> di cosa hai bisogno?
> 
> le taglie sono tutte standard... M o L le principali....


Abiti per andare a correre durante il periodo invernale. Pantaloni e maglie, felpe, giacca antivento... insomma ste robe qua.
Per ora c'ho solo tute inadatte e scomode.


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Abiti per andare a correre durante il periodo invernale. Pantaloni e maglie, felpe, giacca antivento... insomma ste robe qua.
> Per ora c'ho solo tute inadatte e scomode.



vabè saprai bene che taglia porti....

non c' è differenza tra le marche....io per esempio per le magliette a maniche lunghe tra nike e decathlon non ho differenze


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> vabè saprai bene che taglia porti....
> 
> non c' è differenza tra le marche....io per esempio per le magliette a maniche lunghe tra nike e decathlon non ho differenze


Dovrei portare la L. Però essendo sceso di diversi kg non saprei, magari non è così. Comunque ho trovato qualcosa di low cost alla coop. Te come ti vesti di inverno per andare a correre? Io non so, devo mettermi una di quelle maglie attillate sotto e poi la giacca antivento sopra? Sono negato... ho visto che devo vestirmi a strati, ma non capisco quanti/quali.


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dovrei portare la L. Però essendo sceso di diversi kg non saprei, magari non è così. Comunque ho trovato qualcosa di low cost alla coop. Te come ti vesti di inverno per andare a correre? Io non so, devo mettermi una di quelle maglie attillate sotto e poi la giacca antivento sopra? Sono negato... ho visto che devo vestirmi a strati, ma non capisco quanti/quali.



allora dipende molto da dove vivi e da che tipo di inverno ci attenderà....
io ho un metabolismo da freddo nel senso che d' inverno mi scaldo subito e corro per tanto tempo senza avere problemi quindi magari abbiamo un approccio diverso e per questo ti consiglio di iniziare a spendere in maniera oculata senza sprecare....

quest per me sarà il quarto inverno che affronto e il mio abbigliamento da corsa è cambiato negli ani portandomi a pefezionarlo sempre di più quindi all' inizio di errori se ne fanno sempre....
poi dipende se c' è asciutto o se piove, oppure se c' è umido (capita in autunno dopo una burrasca) o se c' è secco!!

comunque io quando inizia a fare freddo ho il seguente abbigliamento:
- smanicato in dry-fit attillato (quello a maniche lunghe è esagerato abbinato ad altre cose e va bene da solo in queste giornate e basta)
- tuta parte alta con collo lupetto e zip sempre in dry-fit a maniche lunghe
- guanti dry-fit (magari dopo due km li togli ma per l' inizio vanno bene)
- pantaloni tipo leggins attillati sempre in dry-fit (all' inizio mi vergognavo ma piuttosto che gelare li metto volentieri)
- calze sempre i fantasmini in dry-fit pure quelli che uso d' estate
- cuffia sempre dry-fit attillata con paraorecchi (vale lo stesso ragionamento per i leggins)

poi da acquistare e da valutare di volta in volta è una giacchetta con cappuccio che puoi mettere sopra a tutto quando la temperatura è abbastanza polare oppure senza la felpa con lo zip a fine inverno quando magari potrebbe piovere ma inizia a salire un po' la temperatura!!

io corro spesso in parchi molto naturalistici vicino a fiumi e alberatissimi in cui di inverno fa umido se piove oppure lungo mare ma lì è tutta un' altra storia.....non c' è mai una regola e ci becchi solo in estate perchè ogni giorno ha delle regole sue in inverno.....


-


----------



## esjie (30 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> vabè saprai bene che taglia porti....
> 
> non c' è differenza tra le marche....io per esempio per le magliette a maniche lunghe tra nike e decathlon non ho differenze



 La differenza si sente eccome, il tessuto che hanno le marche di qualità è molto più performante. Certo non è quello che ti fa la differenza tra essere forti o scarsi. I pantaloni della decathlon non sono tanto elastici, le felpe sono in cotone e col sudore sono scomode, ecc. Solo per precisazione, poi uno fa bene a risparmiare dove possibile, specie se alle prime armi.


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> La differenza si sente eccome, il tessuto che hanno le marche di qualità è molto più performante. Certo non è quello che ti fa la differenza tra essere forti o scarsi. I pantaloni della decathlon non sono tanto elastici, le felpe sono in cotone e col sudore sono scomode, ecc. Solo per precisazione, poi uno fa bene a risparmiare dove possibile, specie se alle prime armi.



si beh io mi riferivo anche ad altre marche tipo adidas, mizuno, saucony ecc.....

il mio discorso è semplice....se porti la "M" in una marca, porto la "M" anche in un altra....poi ovvio che c' è differenza di materiali


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora dipende molto da dove vivi e da che tipo di inverno ci attenderà....
> io ho un metabolismo da freddo nel senso che d' inverno mi scaldo subito e corro per tanto tempo senza avere problemi quindi magari abbiamo un approccio diverso e per questo ti consiglio di iniziare a spendere in maniera oculata senza sprecare....
> 
> quest per me sarà il quarto inverno che affronto e il mio abbigliamento da corsa è cambiato negli ani portandomi a pefezionarlo sempre di più quindi all' inizio di errori se ne fanno sempre....
> ...


Pure io mi vergogno con i pantaloni tipo leggins, non porto roba così attillata dai tempi delle medie. L'unica volta che ho messo i leggins è stato quando mi son vestito da trans per una recita  ... ehm, non pensate male, sono etero per vostra sfortuna gayoni del forum 
Comunque ti ringrazio per i consigli, vedrò cosa fare. Per il momento continuerò a mettere i pantaloncini corti non attillati, tanto non fa così freddo al momento e anche se piove un po' d'acqua sulle gambe si sopporta. Per ora metto su una magliettà a maniche corte traspirante e il jacket tecnico della Nike antipioggia che credo sia più che sufficiente in questo momento. Nel frattempo valuto meglio le alternative e cerco di non buttare via dinero senza motivi. Mi servono un paio di scarpe, con l'acqua che il cielo sta tirando giù difficilmente si asciugheranno tra una sessione di allenamento e la successiva.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> La differenza si sente eccome, il tessuto che hanno le marche di qualità è molto più performante. Certo non è quello che ti fa la differenza tra essere forti o scarsi. I pantaloni della decathlon non sono tanto elastici, le felpe sono in cotone e col sudore sono scomode, ecc. Solo per precisazione, poi uno fa bene a risparmiare dove possibile, specie se alle prime armi.


Il cotone è da escludere categoricamente. Anche se sono un novellino in queste cose, una volta che il cotone si bagna (vuoi per la pioggia, vuoi per il sudore) condurrai tutto l'allenamento fradicio d'acqua, il che non è che sia il massimo neanche per chi ha difese immunitarie a prova di virus acerrimi.


----------



## esjie (30 Settembre 2013)

Ma che c'è da vergognarsi, li usano tutti quelli che corrono i "leggings"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ma che c'è da vergognarsi, li usano tutti quelli che corrono i "leggings"


Mi sento na ****** con quei robi, che vergogna


----------



## Canonista (1 Ottobre 2013)

Non c'entro niente qui, ma anche io mi vergognerei 

Preferirei una classica tuta acetata un po' larga per il freddo freddo...e pantaloncini per il meno freddo


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ma che c'è da vergognarsi, li usano tutti quelli che corrono i "leggings"



total respect zio!!
si in effetti sono poi utilizzati per lo sport...non ci vado a fare la spesa o in discoteca o a un concerto 



Canonista ha scritto:


> Non c'entro niente qui, ma anche io mi vergognerei
> 
> Preferirei una classica tuta acetata un po' larga per il freddo freddo...e pantaloncini per il meno freddo



Mascè ma io mi vergognerei a mettermi pure una tuta in acetato....andavano di moda 20 anni fa forse?
poi fanno un freddo cane alla mattina o alla sera in inverno....


----------



## Canonista (1 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Mascè ma io mi vergognerei a mettermi pure una tuta in acetato....andavano di moda 20 anni fa forse?
> poi fanno un freddo cane alla mattina o alla sera in inverno....



Ahahah vabbè ma io dico quelle Nike/Adidas un po' streetstyle, mica quelle Umbro


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ahahah vabbè ma io dico quelle Nike/Adidas un po' streetstyle, mica quelle Umbro



si anche perchè solo Paulo Sosa e Almeyda se le metteranno ancora.....hahahahaaaa!!


----------



## Canonista (1 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si anche perchè solo Paulo Sosa e Almeyda se le metteranno ancora.....hahahahaaaa!!



La lol

Loro il rombo della Umbro lo facevano con la coca mi sa


----------



## Canonista (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi, non so se conoscete questo sito, io ogni tanto ci compro e ho visto che ha una sezione dedicata al running.
Il link non posso metterlo quindi usero *(dot)* dove andrebbe il punto:

_it_*(dot)*_sportsdirect_*(dot)*_com/pages/running_


----------



## esjie (3 Ottobre 2013)

Running at Sportsdirect.com


----------



## Canonista (3 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Running at Sportsdirect.com


Ma lol


----------



## esjie (3 Ottobre 2013)

funziona


----------



## Canonista (3 Ottobre 2013)

E' normale che funziona, ma volevo evitare di mettere il link, così cosa si risolve?


----------



## runner (3 Ottobre 2013)

non ci ho mai comprato nulla perchè avendo 300000000 outlet e negozi con ottimi prezzi e saldi compro tutto lì....

comunque il discorso è semplice...quando corri in inverno hai bisogno degli abiti giusti per il tuo metabolismo quindi solo provando puoi saperlo.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi avevo un po' di tempo e mi son recato in un negozio di sport. Mi piace molto (ed è anche molto comodo) l'abbigliamento Asics per il running. C'era pure un jacket tecnico della Mizuno, comodo, traspirante, ma costava tipo 145 euro XD... a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, non so se conoscete questo sito, io ogni tanto ci compro e ho visto che ha una sezione dedicata al running.
> Il link non posso metterlo quindi usero *(dot)* dove andrebbe il punto:
> 
> _it_*(dot)*_sportsdirect_*(dot)*_com/pages/running_


Vende roba buona a basso prezzo? Se è così mi interessa, comunque ci do un'occhiata


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Oggi avevo un po' di tempo e mi son recato in un negozio di sport. Mi piace molto (ed è anche molto comodo) l'abbigliamento Asics per il running. C'era pure un jacket tecnico della Mizuno, comodo, traspirante, ma costava tipo 145 euro XD... a tutto c'è un limite.



bella!!
si in effetti sembra un po' tanto anche a me....
in un negozio specializzato ricordati che ti consigliano sempre bene e prendi cose di qualità anche se eventualmente sconosciute e poi col tempo ti fanno anche degli sconti però gli outlet e roba simile non li batte nessuno, ma quello magari quando sai esattamente quello che ti serve....

io ultimamente sono un po' fermo perchè vado in bici per cambiare un po' ma a breve torno a correre


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> bella!!
> si in effetti sembra un po' tanto anche a me....
> in un negozio specializzato ricordati che ti consigliano sempre bene e prendi cose di qualità anche se eventualmente sconosciute e poi col tempo ti fanno anche degli sconti però gli outlet e roba simile non li batte nessuno, ma quello magari quando sai esattamente quello che ti serve....
> 
> io ultimamente sono un po' fermo perchè vado in bici per cambiare un po' ma a breve torno a correre


Però con quel jacket della Mizuno è stato amore a prima vista. Quindi mi sa che me ne frego di quanto costa e lo prendo lo stesso XD

Poi è rossonero


----------



## Canonista (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vende roba buona a basso prezzo? Se è così mi interessa, comunque ci do un'occhiata



Sì io trovo sempre qualcosa, dai un'occhiata e armati di un po' di pazienza, i filtri non funzionano a dovere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sì io trovo sempre qualcosa, dai un'occhiata e armati di un po' di pazienza, i filtri non funzionano a dovere


L'ideale (che è ciò che farò tra l'altro) è andare nei negozi, provare i capi e poi comprarli online. Io ho bisogno di provare ciò che acquisto almeno per il running, devo vedere se è comodo anzitutto.


----------



## Canonista (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'ideale (che è ciò che farò tra l'altro) è andare nei negozi, provare i capi e poi comprarli online. Io ho bisogno di provare ciò che acquisto almeno per il running, devo vedere se è comodo anzitutto.



Beh questo è normale, io anche quando ordino su Zalando per andare sul sicuro ordino sempre due taglie per vedere quale mi va meglio e l'altra la do indietro.

Le scarpe le vado a provare e poi le prendo online, mentre ad esempio i pantaloni li prendo solo in negozio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh questo è normale, io anche quando ordino su Zalando per andare sul sicuro *ordino sempre due taglie per vedere quale mi va meglio e l'altra la do indietro*.
> 
> Le scarpe le vado a provare e poi le prendo online, mentre ad esempio i pantaloni li prendo solo in negozio.


Si può fare una roba del genere?


----------



## Canonista (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si può fare una roba del genere?



Con Zalando sì, il reso è anche gratuito, per questo lo fanno molte persone.
Vogliono spendere in marketing e pubblicità...e facciamoli spendere!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ho fatto acquisti ragà... ho trovato questa maglia della Asics a 39.90, tecnica, molto aderente e anche comoda però.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ottima colazione equilibrata da consigliarvi ragazzi.

Porridge con fiocchi d'avena e poi, per le proteine, albume d'uovo.

Allora prendete 25 grammi di fiocchi d'avena, li mettete a cuocere per qualche minuto con 125 ml d'acqua, fino a farla evaporare. Girate di continuo. Poi aggiungete 125 ml di latte e cuocete per circa 5 minuti o anche più. Sbattete 5 o 6 nocciole tostate con uno sbatticarne (potete anche prendere un paio di noci se non avete le nocciole, son buone lo stesso) e mettete le nocciole tritate nel porridge. Poi aggiungete frutta (banana o mela o fragole o lamponi, insomma vedete voi), un cucchiaino di dolcificante Stevia (è ottimo ragà, lasciate perdere gli altri dolcificanti che sono veleno) e se volete un po' di cannella (io adoro la cannella, è uno spettacolo). Così avete una colazione sana ed equilibrata.

Io aggiungo pure un po' di proteine: metto 135 g di albume in una tazza e poi metto a cuocere a 900 W nel microonde per 3 minuti. Aggiungo sale e un po' di pepe... Così ho la mia colazione equilibrata da 3 blocchi.


----------



## runner (14 Ottobre 2013)

bella maglia da running complimenti ce l' ha simile anche un mio amico e devo dire che è molto contento....

sotto metti però uno smanicato almeno per restare caldo soprattutto all' inizio!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Niente, non sopporto gli strati. E' un vero problema... poi con il freddo è più difficile correre. Ieri ad esempio mentre correvo mi veniva da andare in bagno. E' completamente diverso alla stagione estiva e primaverile, ma non mollo ovviamente.

Solo che devo trovare qualche indumento adatto per la parte superiore del corpo, perché io non sono di origini italiane come qualcuno sa, ma iraniane, quindi il mio corpo ha un impatto diverso alla sensazione di caldo e freddo: soffro poco il freddo rigido e quando mi scaldo inizio a sudare come un ***** sulla brace. Quindi se mi vesto a strati dopo un po' sento la pelle impregnata di sudore appiccicarsi alla maglia, e questa è una sensazione sgradevolissima, nonostante indossi indumenti tecnici come il jacket antipioggia nike ad esempio.
Io ho bisogno di mettere un unico capo, magari con una maglietta sotto senza maniche per proteggere meglio la pancia magari, ma non troppo appesantito perché poi sudo ed è un problema.
Per farvi capire a che livello sono, al lavoro sono l'unico che ancora gira con la polo a maniche corte, ma sento caldo che ci posso fare? 
Vorrei che mi consigliaste qualcosa per la situazione come la mia, perché io gli strati non riesco a reggerli proprio, quindi capi fatti di quale materiale dovrei prendere? Vorrei capi che siano in grado di mantenere costante la temperatura del corpo, quindi con un buon isolamento, garantendo comunque una certa traspirazione e fuoriscita del sudore...


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Niente, non sopporto gli strati. E' un vero problema... poi con il freddo è più difficile correre. Ieri ad esempio mentre correvo mi veniva da andare in bagno. E' completamente diverso alla stagione estiva e primaverile, ma non mollo ovviamente.
> 
> Solo che devo trovare qualche indumento adatto per la parte superiore del corpo, perché io non sono di origini italiane come qualcuno sa, ma iraniane, quindi il mio corpo ha un impatto diverso alla sensazione di caldo e freddo: soffro poco il freddo rigido e quando mi scaldo inizio a sudare come un ***** sulla brace. Quindi se mi vesto a strati dopo un po' sento la pelle impregnata di sudore appiccicarsi alla maglia, e questa è una sensazione sgradevolissima, nonostante indossi indumenti tecnici come il jacket antipioggia nike ad esempio.
> Io ho bisogno di mettere un unico capo, magari con una maglietta sotto senza maniche per proteggere meglio la pancia magari, ma non troppo appesantito perché poi sudo ed è un problema.
> ...



ma io che ti avevo detto Ale?
allora mettiti uno smanicato attillato sotto (quelli della Nike sono i migliori) e sopra la parte della tuta dell' Asics che hai postato prima....
Vai tranquillo che anche io faccio così, poi è ovvio che bisogna fare delle prove in inverno, te lo avevo detto (me sembra de essere lo zio che se preoccupa....hahahahaaaaaa)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma io che ti avevo detto Ale?
> allora mettiti uno smanicato attillato sotto (quelli della Nike sono i migliori) e sopra la parte della tuta dell' Asics che hai postato prima....
> Vai tranquillo che anche io faccio così, poi è ovvio che bisogna fare delle prove in inverno, te lo avevo detto (me sembra de essere lo zio che se preoccupa....hahahahaaaaaa)


Grande zio ahahahah
Senti, il problema è che piove... quando piove non va bene quello della Asics, perché protegge dal vento, ma non dalla pioggia. Ho già provato a correre con il jacket della Nike con sotto la maglietta a maniche corte, ma sudo di brutto... per ora potrebbe andare anche mettere lo smanicato (che devo comprare) come dici tu e sopra il jacket Nike, ma quando inizia a far freddo ci vuole qualcosa di più pesante immagino... anche perché quel coso della Nike antipioggia che ho preso è proprio leggero e secondo me va bene in primavera, ma non quando fa troppo freddo.


----------



## esjie (22 Ottobre 2013)

Nuove scarpaze


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Grande zio ahahahah
> Senti, il problema è che piove... quando piove non va bene quello della Asics, perché protegge dal vento, ma non dalla pioggia. Ho già provato a correre con il jacket della Nike con sotto la maglietta a maniche corte, ma sudo di brutto... per ora potrebbe andare anche mettere lo smanicato (che devo comprare) come dici tu e sopra il jacket Nike, ma quando inizia a far freddo ci vuole qualcosa di più pesante immagino... anche perché quel coso della Nike antipioggia che ho preso è proprio leggero e secondo me va bene in primavera, ma non quando fa troppo freddo.



Allora Bomber ti dico come sono messo a vestiti
1 - under smanicato Nike attillato
2 - under maniche lunghe Nike attillato
3 - tuta maniche lunghe sopra
4 - Jacket maniche lunghe con cappuccio invernale


quando c' è freddo puoi fare 1 + 3 e dovresti essere al top e se piove ti puoi prendere una cuffietta apposta da running (sono meravigliose anche solo per il freddo) 

Quando c' è un gelo assurdo (oltre a stare a casa davanti al caminetto a leggere un buon libro) puoi fare 1 oppure la 2 + 3 e 4

L' abbinata mettiamo 1 + 4 la faccio quando inizia a essere più caldo a marzo personalmente

Se piove a un runner non interessa....hahahahaa.....

Adesso se sudi molto è perchè sembra che ci sia freddo ma in realtà c' è molto umido e caldo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Allora Bomber ti dico come sono messo a vestiti
> 1 - under smanicato Nike attillato
> 2 - under maniche lunghe Nike attillato
> 3 - tuta maniche lunghe sopra
> ...


Tuta? Ma davvero? Ma che materiale scusa? Pensavo la tuta fosse scomoda per il running. Cuffiette per il running che roba è? 

Il jacket maniche lunghe che hai tu credo sia simile a quello tecnico antipioggia che ho io. 

Comunque zio, io sono un caso patologico per il sudore... sotto le ascelle sudo molto facilmente infatti sto pensando di radermi.


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tuta? Ma davvero? Ma che materiale scusa? Pensavo la tuta fosse scomoda per il running. Cuffiette per il running che roba è?
> 
> Il jacket maniche lunghe che hai tu credo sia simile a quello tecnico antipioggia che ho io.
> 
> Comunque zio, io sono un caso patologico per il sudore... sotto le ascelle sudo molto facilmente infatti sto pensando di radermi.



Inizio dalla fine...le ascelle vanno un po' sfoltite se non addirittura rasate a prescindere..... 

Comunque ho detto "tuta" ma intendevo la "maglia da running nike" senza cappuccio in dry-fit (era per distinguerlo)

Se vuoi ti posto in PM i link degli articoli....

Comunque è meglio stra-sudare vuole dire che butti fuori tutto quindi sei avvantaggiato, anche se hai un metabolismo da caldo (io da freddo)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Inizio dalla fine...le ascelle vanno un po' sfoltite se non addirittura rasate a prescindere.....
> 
> Comunque ho detto "tuta" ma intendevo la "maglia da running nike" senza cappuccio in dry-fit (era per distinguerlo)
> 
> ...


Zio, quando hai tempo postami in PM i link degli articoli, che così ci do un'occhiata e mi faccio un'idea.


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zio, quando hai tempo postami in PM i link degli articoli, che così ci do un'occhiata e mi faccio un'idea.



ok dopo te lo mando!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ok dopo te lo mando!!


Grazie zio


----------



## esjie (22 Ottobre 2013)

Vuoi dirmi che a correre...si suda?


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Vuoi dirmi che a correre...si suda?



Hahahaaaa....dai forse si è equipaggiato troppo oppure ha un metabolismo da caldo e non da freddo....

io ad esempio ho molta più resitenza col freddo dove tutti invece fanno fatica a scaldarsi poi quando termino l' allenamento non sono poi così sudato perchè ho collaudato un abbigliamento adeguato (col dry-fit elimini tutto il sudore superfluo)


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Guardate che sudare è sintomo di salute, eh! significa che il sistema cardiocircolatorio è efficiente e la pelle traspira. Più sudate più tossine espellete, tra l'altro.
giubbini, cappuccini, dry fit, ****i controca*zi e mazzi, quante balle vi fate... Una tuta, un k-way, scarpe da ginnastica comode e cronometro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Guardate che sudare è sintomo di salute, eh! significa che il sistema cardiocircolatorio è efficiente e la pelle traspira. Più sudate più tossine espellete, tra l'altro.
> giubbini, cappuccini, dry fit, ****i controca*zi e mazzi, quante balle vi fate... Una tuta, un k-way, scarpe da ginnastica comode e cronometro.


E anche te c'hai ragione


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Guardate che sudare è sintomo di salute, eh! significa che il sistema cardiocircolatorio è efficiente e la pelle traspira. Più sudate più tossine espellete, tra l'altro.
> giubbini, cappuccini, dry fit, ****i controca*zi e mazzi, quante balle vi fate... Una tuta, un k-way, scarpe da ginnastica comode e cronometro.



ma chi ha detto che si deve sudare poco?
anzi come ho ribadito prima fa solo che bene sudare per la depurazione in generale....
il discorso è dare qualche dritta da chi corre da più tempo per migliorare la situazione.
Non è che se c' è un minimo di progresso lo si debba additare come sbagliato, anche perchè non so se tu corri ogni tanto, ma la differenza di avere degli abiti troppo larghi e che si impregnano di sudore non facilita di sicuro l' allenamento


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma chi ha detto che si deve sudare poco?
> anzi come ho ribadito prima fa solo che bene sudare per la depurazione in generale....
> il discorso è dare qualche dritta da chi corre da più tempo per migliorare la situazione.
> Non è che se c' è un minimo di progresso lo si debba additare come sbagliato, anche perchè non so se tu corri ogni tanto, ma la differenza di avere degli abiti troppo larghi e che si impregnano di sudore non facilita di sicuro l' allenamento



Leggevo che per alcuni il sudore fosse scomodo. E mi sono messo a ridere da solo.
Corro da tutta la vita e non mi sono mai posto il problema degli abiti larghi, stretti e pipparelle varie. Sole, pioggia, neve, l'unica cosa che conta è andare. Se poi si vuole fare i sofisticati ad ogni costo, ok.


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Leggevo che per alcuni il sudore fosse scomodo. E mi sono messo a ridere da solo.
> Corro da tutta la vita e non mi sono mai posto il problema degli abiti larghi, stretti e pipparelle varie. Sole, pioggia, neve, l'unica cosa che conta è andare. Se poi si vuole fare i sofisticati ad ogni costo, ok.



il sudore è una conseguenza della fatica e dell' attività aerobica della corsa, però è altrettanto vero che ci sono diversi metabolismi quando si corre e non lo dico certo io ma chi corre per professione...

comunque non volevo sembrarti polemico solo sottolineare che chi macina chilometri su chilometri prima o poi qualche domanda se la pone per riuscire a viverselo meglio come sport...

poi chiaro che se me corre dietro un cane feroce e non sono vestito in maniera corretta scappo lo stesso....

ma quindi te corri così tranquillo oppure fai delle gare?
(ormai che mi hai incuriosito non ti mollo più)


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il sudore è una conseguenza della fatica e dell' attività aerobica della corsa, però è altrettanto vero che ci sono diversi metabolismi quando si corre e non lo dico certo io ma chi corre per professione...
> 
> comunque non volevo sembrarti polemico solo sottolineare che chi macina chilometri su chilometri prima o poi qualche domanda se la pone per riuscire a viverselo meglio come sport...
> 
> ...



Mai fatte gare, corro per restare fit. 
Ho giocato a calcio per 15, e da parecchi anni mi dedico anche al jogging, oltre che al "functional training" come va' di moda chiamarlo ora. Corro due o tre volte a settimana su strada, per un'oretta circa. Niente di trascendentale. 

Il fatto che il corpo di ognuno reagisca in maniera differente agli stimoli di un allenamento è naturale, ma che l'utilizzo di un giubbino piuttosto che un altro possa condizionare le singole prestazioni è fastascientifico. Cioè, si la comodità, ma la mia unica preoccupazione quando devo uscire è non prender freddo! sarò sciatto io, e probabilmente se gareggiassi curerei un pò di più certi aspetti, ma se si arriva a far gli schizzinosi su certe cose...  Cioè, io trovo che non ci sia niente di più appagante che tornare a casa con vestiti zuppi e muscoli stremati, il resto è davvero trascurabile, per me.


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Mai fatte gare, corro per restare fit.
> Ho giocato a calcio per 15, e da parecchi anni mi dedico anche al jogging, oltre che al "functional training" come va' di moda chiamarlo ora. Corro due o tre volte a settimana su strada, per un'oretta circa. Niente di trascendentale.
> 
> Il fatto che il corpo di ognuno reagisca in maniera differente agli stimoli di un allenamento è naturale, ma che l'utilizzo di un giubbino piuttosto che un altro possa condizionare le singole prestazioni è fastascientifico. Cioè, si la comodità, ma la mia unica preoccupazione quando devo uscire è non prender freddo! sarò sciatto io, e probabilmente se gareggiassi curerei un pò di più certi aspetti, ma se si arriva a far gli schizzinosi su certe cose...  Cioè, io trovo che non ci sia niente di più appagante che tornare a casa con vestiti zuppi e muscoli stremati, il resto è davvero trascurabile, per me.



capito beh complimenti corri un bel po' per essere uno che lo fa solo per tenersi in forma, forse se ti lanciassi in qualche gara potresti dire la tua.... 
Comunque se vuoi gli abiti zuppi il dry-fit non fa per te (anche se poi sono sicuro che se lo provi poi non lo molli più) poi se come dici non vuoi prendere freddo quando esci leggiti uno degli ultimi articoli di Albanesi sul suo sito e vedrai che consigli da....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Guardate che sudare è sintomo di salute, eh! significa che il sistema cardiocircolatorio è efficiente e la pelle traspira. Più sudate più tossine espellete, tra l'altro.
> giubbini, cappuccini, dry fit, ****i controca*zi e mazzi, quante balle vi fate... Una tuta, un k-way, scarpe da ginnastica comode e cronometro.


Ogni corpo comunque reagisce in maniera differente e per quanto mi riguarda quando corro un'ora e mezza quasi anche il minimo fastidio è amplificato. Ci sono siti specializzati per il running dove ci sono interi topic dedicati al vestirsi. Ora, non dico di essere un fissato, ma ti assicuro che per come sudo io il sudore rappresenta un problema. Poi magari tu hai un altro tipo di metabolismo.


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Guardate che sudare è sintomo di salute, eh! significa che il sistema cardiocircolatorio è efficiente e la pelle traspira. Più sudate più tossine espellete, tra l'altro.
> giubbini, cappuccini, dry fit, ****i controca*zi e mazzi, quante balle vi fate... Una tuta, un k-way, scarpe da ginnastica comode e cronometro.



 

Qui dentro tutti fighetti con le robe di marca


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Qui dentro tutti fighetti con le robe di marca



Hahahaaaa si esatto noi poveri fashon addicted

infatti chiunque faccia sport si mette la canotta bianca e gli stivali di gomma!!


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Hahahaaaa si esatto noi poveri fashon addicted
> 
> infatti chiunque faccia sport si mette la canotta bianca e gli stivali di gomma!!



Bello correre con gli stivali di gomma, devo provare a breve.


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bello correre con gli stivali di gomma, devo provare a breve.



certo visto che piove ultimamente sono il top...hahahaaaaa

scherzi a parte te vai a correre?


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> certo visto che piove ultimamente sono il top...hahahaaaaa
> 
> scherzi a parte te vai a correre?



Yes, una mezz'oretta 3/4 volte alla settimana, ora che inizia a far freddo e con la pioggia sarà un po' più dura mantenere questi ritmi.


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Yes, una mezz'oretta 3/4 volte alla settimana, ora che inizia a far freddo e con la pioggia sarà un po' più dura mantenere questi ritmi.



bella zio e come mai non avevi mai partecipato al topic attivamente?

gareggi anche?


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> bella zio e come mai non avevi mai partecipato al topic attivamente?
> 
> gareggi anche?



No no mai gareggiato, lo faccio solo per tenermi in forma, ho cominciato 4 anni fa ed allora con costanza cerco di allenarmi, ovviamente è più facile durante le belle stagioni.

L'avevo visto di sfuggita una sola volta questo topic, ecco perché non ho mai scritto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Qui dentro tutti fighetti con le robe di marca


Guarda che se fosse per me risparmierei sempre, tonto! 

Poi per i vestiti non spendo molto in generale, non c'ho mai buttato soldi e non vado dietro le marche. Per la corsa è diverso, per me conta la qualità, visto che è un hobby che mi piace un sacco, quindi spendo ben volentieri perché per me son soldi ben spesi. Se trovassi comunque una maglietta di qualità, comoda e traspirante, a poco prezzo, preferirei quella che spendere 40 o 50 euro... non è questione di voler fare il fighetto quando corro. Anzi se lo vuoi sapere le prime volte ero pure in imbarazzo a correre con quelle magliette di colore arancione


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che se fosse per me risparmierei sempre, tonto!
> 
> Poi per i vestiti non spendo molto in generale, non c'ho mai buttato soldi e non vado dietro le marche. Per la corsa è diverso, per me conta la qualità, visto che è un hobby che mi piace un sacco, quindi spendo ben volentieri perché per me son soldi ben spesi. Se trovassi comunque una maglietta di qualità, comoda e traspirante, a poco prezzo, preferirei quella che spendere 40 o 50 euro... non è questione di voler fare il fighetto quando corro. Anzi se lo vuoi sapere le prime volte ero pure in imbarazzo a correre con quelle magliette di colore arancione



hai poi letto il MP?
si capisce oppure è incasinato?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> hai poi letto il MP?
> si capisce oppure è incasinato?


Sì capisce


----------



## Jerry West (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi spero di partecipare attivamente al topic perchè finalmente, dopo anni di sedentarietà, ho ricominciato l'attività sportiva principale (basket) e con essa quella collaterale (corsa). Ora visto che la panza c'è, ed è anche assai, ho cercato in giro un programmino per correre, fare fiato e perdere peso. In media sto facendo 5 km ogni 3 giorni, ad un ritmo di 6min a km per circa 30/40min. 

Secondo voi è un ritmo buono? 
Devo dire che potrei anche accelerare un po' ma non vorrei poi arrivare senza fiato alla fine e andare in lavoro anaerobico (oddio, uso paroloni di cui non conosco il significato). Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi spero di partecipare attivamente al topic perchè finalmente, dopo anni di sedentarietà, ho ricominciato l'attività sportiva principale (basket) e con essa quella collaterale (corsa). Ora visto che la panza c'è, ed è anche assai, ho cercato in giro un programmino per correre, fare fiato e perdere peso. In media sto facendo 5 km ogni 3 giorni, ad un ritmo di 6min a km per circa 30/40min.
> 
> Secondo voi è un ritmo buono?
> Devo dire che potrei anche accelerare un po' ma non vorrei poi arrivare senza fiato alla fine e andare in lavoro anaerobico (oddio, uso paroloni di cui non conosco il significato). Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere


Ma all'inizio non importano i tempi, fregatene. All'inizio conta che il corpo si abitui allo sforzo e che tu senta le gambe sempre più leggere. 

Comunque indicativamente tempi buoni sui 10 km sono sotto i 45 minuti. Cerca di farne 10 di km, mettendoci anche più di un'ora all'inizio. Alterna corsa a camminata a passo svelto magari.


----------



## runner (29 Ottobre 2013)

dipende come da sempre il perchè uno inizia a correre:

vuoi perdere peso?
vuoi avere fiato?
vuoi correre una maratona?

all' inizio si cammina, poi si corricchia, poi si fanno le ripetute, poi si inizia a correre una mezzoretta, poi si inizia a correre di più fino al livello che si vuole....

il mio consiglio iniziale è che un allenamento fatto anche molto blandamente è la base per il prossimo magari più sostenuto, nella corsa non si butta via niente anche perchè bisogona saperla affrontare con grande impegno e professionalità per non incappare poi in problemi (infortuni vari)


----------



## Jerry West (29 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie per i consigli, sono un neofita della corsa, non sono mai uscito di casa per correre solamente e più di qualche giro di campo non facevo mai. Cercherò di allungare le distanze allora, e di tenere un ritmo che sento buono. tra qualche settimana vi dirò a che punto sono, sempre che uno stappo o un attacco di cuore non mi spazzi via  

cmq per [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] che chiedeva, l'obbiettivo come detto è fare fiato e soprattutto buttar giù la panza. Ps per ripetute intendi allenamenti a frazioni?

Io cmq per ora sono passato in una settimana da correre, per l'esattezza, 3.95 km a farne 6 tondi tondi ieri. Lunedì prossimo spero di arrivare ad allungare ancora un po' di più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dipende come da sempre il perchè uno inizia a correre:
> 
> vuoi perdere peso?
> vuoi avere fiato?
> ...


Io per dire non faccio ancora le ripetute, perché nonostante tutto voglio ancora abituare le gambe alla resistenza. Non ho mai fatto nulla per la resistenza, non ero così bravo nella specialità. Ero più uno tagliato per le distanze brevi anche per la mia conformazione fisica, avevo dei buoni tempi alle superiori (11.5 sui 100 metri). 

Ora, dopo anni di inattività, ce ne vuole per riprendere soprattutto quando non hai più 19-20 anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Grazie per i consigli, sono un neofita della corsa, non sono mai uscito di casa per correre solamente e più di qualche giro di campo non facevo mai. Cercherò di allungare le distanze allora, e di tenere un ritmo che sento buono. tra qualche settimana vi dirò a che punto sono, sempre che uno stappo o un attacco di cuore non mi spazzi via
> 
> cmq per [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] che chiedeva, l'obbiettivo come detto è fare fiato e soprattutto buttar giù la panza. Ps per ripetute intendi allenamenti a frazioni?
> 
> Io cmq per ora sono passato in una settimana da correre, per l'esattezza, 3.95 km a farne 6 tondi tondi ieri. Lunedì prossimo spero di arrivare ad allungare ancora un po' di più.


Visto che corri già 30 minuti di fila, puoi provare a fare 30 minuti di corsa, poi 4 o 5 minuti di camminata a passo svelto e poi un altro quarto d'ora di corsa. Così per un paio di settimane un giorno sì e uno no. Successivamente potresti riuscire a correre anche 45 minuti di fila.


----------



## Jerry West (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ok proverò a fare così. 45 minuti di corsa di fila sarebbero una gran cosa. Vi farò sapere.


----------



## runner (29 Ottobre 2013)

allora rispondo in generale, le ripetute per me sono più o meno il fato di fare che ne so dieci minuti di corsa e 5 di camminata, ma è uno stile che io non amo perchè per prima cosa prendo freddo e poi perchè mi annoierei....

il consiglio base che ti do @JerryWest se vuoi dimagrire è che i tempi e le distanze per te non diventino un' ossessione, io che ho ricominciato a correre tre anni fa un po' per tonificarmi ed essere più atletico le prime volte non avevo neanche l' orologio con me e correvo finchè volevo, adesso parto subito e faccio dieci km tranquillamente (al max con un paio di soste per non esagerare)

La corsa è stile di vita e non è un gioco come il calcio dove si deve fare gol, toglimi solo una curiosità, con che scarpe corri?


----------



## Jerry West (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ho un paio di adidas ma non saprei dirti neanche quale modello, le ho da un po' ma ho intenzione questo fine settimana di comprarne un paio nuove. Cmq i tempi per me non sono un'ossessione, so che per dimagrire conta la distanza e la costanza più del ritmo e della velocità. Ripeto, anche io ho bisogno per l'altro sport (che è la Pallacanestro) di riprendere un po' di atletismo e fiato perso negli ultimi anni. Poi devo dire che in questa settimana di corsa mi sento bene, attivo, cioè ho buone sensazioni quindi diciamo anche che è una questione di star bene.

L'aggeggio che uso per misurare tempi e km mi è da stimolo ma non voglio fare la maratona.


----------



## runner (29 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Ho un paio di adidas ma non saprei dirti neanche quale modello, le ho da un po' ma ho intenzione questo fine settimana di comprarne un paio nuove. Cmq i tempi per me non sono un'ossessione, so che per dimagrire conta la distanza e la costanza più del ritmo e della velocità. Ripeto, anche io ho bisogno per l'altro sport (che è la Pallacanestro) di riprendere un po' di atletismo e fiato perso negli ultimi anni. Poi devo dire che in questa settimana di corsa mi sento bene, attivo, cioè ho buone sensazioni quindi diciamo anche che è una questione di star bene.
> 
> L'aggeggio che uso per misurare tempi e km mi è da stimolo ma non voglio fare la maratona.



Ok allora mi sembra che sei partito con il piede giusto, ma le scarpe sbagliate....hahahahaaa!!

non ho capito bene la tua corporatura, ma ti consiglio oltre a un paio di calze da running per evitare le vesciche anche un negozio specializzato a cui chiedere un parere su che scarpa è più giusta per te, spesso i commessi che sembrano più burberi sono quelli che poi danno i consigli migliori.....


----------



## esjie (29 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> avevo dei buoni tempi alle superiori (11.5 sui 100 metri).



Apperò


----------



## Jerry West (29 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Ok allora mi sembra che sei partito con il piede giusto, ma le scarpe sbagliate....hahahahaaa!!
> 
> non ho capito bene la tua corporatura, ma ti consiglio oltre a un paio di calze da running per evitare le vesciche anche un negozio specializzato a cui chiedere un parere su che scarpa è più giusta per te, spesso i commessi che sembrano più burberi sono quelli che poi danno i consigli migliori.....




Mi sembrate molto disponibili quindi abuso con voi e scendo nei dettagli. Corporatura 85 kg per 180 cm, ho sempre fatto sport di squadra (pallavolo, basket e calcetto) ma nell'ultimo periodo (3 anni) più di qualche partitella non riuscivo a fare. Corro, e non posso fare altro purtroppo, su una pista di atletica (ogni tanto su un campo in terra battuta) perchè dove abito non posso correre per strada o in un parco (non ci sono piste pedonali o parchi dove correre) ma soffro qualche volta di periostite (non molto grave fortunatamente nell'ultimo anno e mezzo) che curo, dopo vari consulti medici, con ghiaccio, riposo e massaggi (so perfettamente che per uno come me le scarpe sarebbero fondamentali ma se avessi dovuto aspettare un po' di tempo per comprare tutto l'occorrente non avrei mai iniziato a correre).

ah 23 anni


----------



## runner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Mi sembrate molto disponibili quindi abuso con voi e scendo nei dettagli. Corporatura 85 kg per 180 cm, ho sempre fatto sport di squadra (pallavolo, basket e calcetto) ma nell'ultimo periodo (3 anni) più di qualche partitella non riuscivo a fare. Corro, e non posso fare altro purtroppo, su una pista di atletica (ogni tanto su un campo in terra battuta) perchè dove abito non posso correre per strada o in un parco (non ci sono piste pedonali o parchi dove correre) ma soffro qualche volta di periostite (non molto grave fortunatamente nell'ultimo anno e mezzo) che curo, dopo vari consulti medici, con ghiaccio, riposo e massaggi (so perfettamente che per uno come me le scarpe sarebbero fondamentali ma se avessi dovuto aspettare un po' di tempo per comprare tutto l'occorrente non avrei mai iniziato a correre).
> 
> ah 23 anni



allora fai conto che io in tre anni sono calato dieci kg azzerando la massa grassa e avendo solo massa muscolare (soprattutto nelle gambe) però ho anche qualche anno in più di te e mangio tutto quello che voglio (solo roba sana, ma in quantità abbondanti) quindi diciamo che alla tua età puoi davvero asciugarti molto se vai a correre, devi però anche ascoltare molto il tuo corpo e se hai infortuni o problemi devi risolverli....
Le scarpe devono per forza essere da Running se no altro che infiammazioni...

Vai alla Decathlon oppure da un negozio fighetto, ma l' importante è che ai piedi hai le scarpe giuste per te....
Io ho iniziato con delle Asics gel Cumulus e poi delle Brooks Glycerin e mi trovo bene!!

Non importa se corri al mare o a nyc oppure in una provincia Italiana l' importante è raggiungere un proprio equilibrio psico-fisico!!

Ti do un consiglio importante, quando corri soprattutto all' inizio cerca di avere una postura corretta per non affaticare la schiena o le anche, quando corri su asfalto o terra battuta ovviamente devi guardare meno per terra visto che è tutti pari, ma quando vai sull' erba o sullo sterrato occhio alle buche, ma non stare neanche sempre con la testa chinata a guardare per terra....


----------



## Jerry West (30 Ottobre 2013)

Quella della postura è una cosa che ho notato immediatamente, vedo tanta gente correre dove vado io, anche professionisti, gente che fa maratone e fondo, e ho subito notato una certa differenza nel tenere le spalle, i piedi e la schiena, quindi piano piano sto cercando di controllare il corpo.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Visto che corri già 30 minuti di fila, puoi provare a fare 30 minuti di corsa, poi 4 o 5 minuti di camminata a passo svelto e poi un altro quarto d'ora di corsa. Così per un paio di settimane un giorno sì e uno no. Successivamente potresti riuscire a correre anche 45 minuti di fila.



Fixed, una volta facevo esattamente così, magari meno di 30 minuti filati di corsa però alla fine stavo fuori anche un'ora e mezza abbondante.



runner ha scritto:


> Ti do un consiglio importante, quando corri soprattutto all' inizio cerca di avere una postura corretta per non affaticare la schiena o le anche, quando corri su asfalto o terra battuta ovviamente devi guardare meno per terra visto che è tutti pari, ma quando vai sull' erba o sullo sterrato occhio alle buche, ma non stare neanche sempre con la testa chinata a guardare per terra....



L'altro ieri ho preso una buca in pieno, in un tratto che faccio sempre e che conosco bene, ho tirato giù tutti i santi di questo mondo, per fortuna non mi sono fatto un tubo.


----------



## runner (30 Ottobre 2013)

caro [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] anche io sto sempre attento, poi se uno corre sull' asfalto e poi viene a piovere possono crearsi delle buche inattese....

comunque se il giorno dopo non si è gonfiato non ci dovrebbe essere niente...


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

No tutto a posto, poi comunque ho continuato a correre senza problemi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ordinato il cardiofrequenzimetro con gps integrato Garmin Forerunner 620. Ora aspetto che arrivi... consegna prevista a metà novembre.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Ottobre 2013)

Per chi vuole solo dimagrire, ovvero bruciare grassi molto in fretta, il mio consiglio è quello di spaccarsi con l'interval training.


----------



## Frikez (1 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ordinato il cardiofrequenzimetro con gps integrato Garmin Forerunner 620. Ora aspetto che arrivi... consegna prevista a metà novembre.



Che professional


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che professional



ormai non lo ferma più nessuno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2013)

Sì professionista di sta ceppa semmai....

Stanotte dei crampi assurdi cavolo, credo di aver bestemmiato in qualche lingua sconosciuta...


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì professionista di sta ceppa semmai....
> 
> Stanotte dei crampi assurdi cavolo, credo di aver bestemmiato in qualche lingua sconosciuta...



magnate na banana....

tanto potassio e torni nuovo!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> magnate na banana....
> 
> tanto potassio e torni nuovo!!


Mi sento come un vecchio di melma... i crampi notturni... ma poi a tutte e due le gambe... dici che è carenza di potassio?


----------



## runner (2 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi sento come un vecchio di melma... i crampi notturni... ma poi a tutte e due le gambe... dici che è carenza di potassio?



può essere, te prova a mangiarne un paio poi vedi....

io non ho mai nè carne greve nè crampi quindi non so, io mangio poi molta frutta e verdura tutto l' anno quindi forse mi aiuta parecchio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> può essere, te prova a mangiarne un paio poi vedi....
> 
> io non ho mai nè carne greve nè crampi quindi non so, io mangio poi molta frutta e verdura tutto l' anno quindi forse mi aiuta parecchio


In effetti negli ultimi giorni ho mangiato veramente male.


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In effetti negli ultimi giorni ho mangiato veramente male.



Carenza di vitamine e minerali. Frutta,verdura, legumi e cereali non devono mai mancare nella dieta.


----------



## Jerry West (4 Novembre 2013)

Sta continuando il mio allenamento, fin quando la voglia dura meglio insistere, ma voglio farvi una domanda: per tenermi un po' in ritmo e per avere un po' di stimolo ho caricato sull' iphone l'app di nike+ ma volevo chiedervi, l'opzione in italiano c'è? si può scaricare? consigliate altre app (molto low cost ovviamente) ?


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Sta continuando il mio allenamento, fin quando la voglia dura meglio insistere, ma voglio farvi una domanda: per tenermi un po' in ritmo e *per avere un po' di stimolo ho caricato sull' iphone l'app di nike+* ma volevo chiedervi, l'opzione in italiano c'è? si può scaricare? consigliate altre app (molto low cost ovviamente) ?



In che consiste ? Musica ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Credo si riferisca al contapassi e km... io ce l'ho sull'ipod nano, era già installato. Non serve altro... io ho preso un cardiofrequenzimetro gps per vedere i miei progressi. Mi deve ancora arrivare, anzi diciamo che ancora non era manco uscito e l'ho preordinato... mi deve arrivare verso il 20 di novembre... credo.


----------



## runner (5 Novembre 2013)

allora ragazzi quando ho iniziato a correre mi orientavo con la luce del sole e mi cibavo di quello che mi offriva il sottobosco, scherzi a parte io uso il Nike Sportwatch tom tom e devo dire che è una bomba anche senza il contapassi da mettere nella scarpa....

anche se ci saranno di sicuro dei prodotti meno commerciali e anche migliori sono voluto entrare nel mondo nike perchè a livello di interfaccia e di mappe su internet è davvero ben curato quindi anche io per una volta mi sono lasciato andare alla moda!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora ragazzi quando ho iniziato a correre mi orientavo con la luce del sole e mi cibavo di quello che mi offriva il sottobosco, scherzi a parte io uso il Nike Sportwatch tom tom e devo dire che è una bomba anche senza il contapassi da mettere nella scarpa....
> 
> anche se ci saranno di sicuro dei prodotti meno commerciali e anche migliori sono voluto entrare nel mondo nike perchè a livello di interfaccia e di mappe su internet è davvero ben curato quindi anche io per una volta mi sono lasciato andare alla moda!!


Niente a che vedere col mio Garmin Forerunner 620 

Speriamo che non sia un sorta di beta tra l'altro... sono i primi che arrivano...


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Niente a che vedere col mio Garmin Forerunner 620
> 
> Speriamo che non sia un sorta di beta tra l'altro... sono i primi che arrivano...



si ma io lo metto anche quando esco per fare il "figo"


----------



## Jerry West (6 Novembre 2013)

Si, per stimolo intendevo una app gps che calcola i km fatti e il tempo, oltre alla velocità. Credo sia stimolante accorgersi giorno dopo giorno di riuscire a fare qualche km in più. Ho provato anche run keeper, molto carina come app, ma nike, nonostante sia in inglese, sembra la migliore in circolazione..

Ps ma sto Garmin è pure bello a vedersi.. complimenti per l'acquisto..


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Si, per stimolo intendevo una app gps che calcola i km fatti e il tempo, oltre alla velocità. Credo sia stimolante accorgersi giorno dopo giorno di riuscire a fare qualche km in più. Ho provato anche run keeper, molto carina come app, ma nike, nonostante sia in inglese, sembra la migliore in circolazione..
> 
> Ps ma sto Garmin è pure bello a vedersi.. complimenti per l'acquisto..



se vuoi entrare nel "magico mondo nike" allora prendi il mio e lì tra mappe, schede, grafici e divertenti premi ti puoi stimolare parecchio, il Garmin è da ultra professionista a mio avviso e per uno come me sarebbe fin troppo....


----------



## Jerry West (6 Novembre 2013)

La spesa grossa la devo fare per le scarpe. (ps ora mi sono accontentato di un paio di Asics al Decathlon vicino casa ma per natale ho intenzione di farmi regalare dalla fidanzata un paio di nike, di quelle belle che vedi sul sito alla voce running.  Ora l'app sul cellulare per le mie esigenze è più che sufficiente.


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> La spesa grossa la devo fare per le scarpe. (ps ora mi sono accontentato di un paio di Asics al Decathlon vicino casa ma per natale ho intenzione di farmi regalare dalla fidanzata un paio di nike, di quelle belle che vedi sul sito alla voce running.  Ora l'app sul cellulare per le mie esigenze è più che sufficiente.



ottimo per l' app e per tutto quello che produce la Nike in termini di running, ma ti sconsiglio vivamente le scarpe!!
troppo leggerine e fatte di poco....

Le Asics e le Brooks gli danno le piste davvero!!


----------



## Jerry West (6 Novembre 2013)

Vero? Vedendole mi erano sembrate belle, pensavo di prenderne un paio che mi permettessero anche di stare in palestra, visto che con la squadra quando abbiamo allenamenti atletici facciamo corsa, scatti e scivolamenti: quindi volevo una scarpa che mi permettesse di fare queste due cose, tipo la nike free trainer. A questo punto terrò a mente il consiglio..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma io lo metto anche quando esco per fare il "figo"


Pure io lo metterò, zio 

L'hai visto il Garmin? E' stupendo... speriamo non si riveli na patacca...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ottimo per l' app e per tutto quello che produce la Nike in termini di running, ma ti sconsiglio vivamente le scarpe!!
> troppo leggerine e fatte di poco....
> 
> Le Asics e le Brooks gli danno le piste davvero!!


Mi dici dove si fa la prova dell'appoggio? Dovrei comprare un paio di scarpe nuove, ne ho solo un paio e per le prossime vorrei ponderare bene l'acquisto.


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Vero? Vedendole mi erano sembrate belle, pensavo di prenderne un paio che mi permettessero anche di stare in palestra, visto che con la squadra quando abbiamo allenamenti atletici facciamo corsa, scatti e scivolamenti: quindi volevo una scarpa che mi permettesse di fare queste due cose, tipo la nike free trainer. A questo punto terrò a mente il consiglio..



guarda se ti sei innamorato di un paio di Nike prendile pure non sarò certo io a vietartelo, però se vuoi che ti durino e che ammortizzino bene buttati su Asics e Brooks che sono le migliori e le usi per tutto quello che vuoi...
Ti riporto quello che ho sentito da tanta gente che corre io poi le Nike da running non le ho mai avute quindi dovrei provarle, ma mi fido da chi corre più di me 



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pure io lo metterò, zio
> 
> L'hai visto il Garmin? E' stupendo... speriamo non si riveli na patacca...



si l' ho visto zio molto bello rispetto a quelli usciti gli anni scorsi, compliementi!!

di che colore lo hai preso?io avrei scelto quello bianco un po' truzzo 



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi dici dove si fa la prova dell'appoggio? Dovrei comprare un paio di scarpe nuove, ne ho solo un paio e per le prossime vorrei ponderare bene l'acquisto.



dunque io sono stato seguito da un osteopata e da un medico che mi hanno fatto tutto loro però secondo me puoi tranquillamente fare la prova del foglio:
metti un foglio per terra asciutto pestalo con il piede nudo e bagnato e guarda la pronazione, ti consiglio per i dettagli e i disegni per capire bene di andare sul sito di Runner' s World che ci dovrebbe essere tutto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda se ti sei innamorato di un paio di Nike prendile pure non sarò certo io a vietartelo, però se vuoi che ti durino e che ammortizzino bene buttati su Asics e Brooks che sono le migliori e le usi per tutto quello che vuoi...
> Ti riporto quello che ho sentito da tanta gente che corre io poi le Nike da running non le ho mai avute quindi dovrei provarle, ma mi fido da chi corre più di me
> 
> 
> ...


C'ho il piede valgo zio... forse è meglio se mi faccio seguire da qualcuno stavolta. Tanto dal medico devo comunque andare perché ho dei problemi alla caviglia e sopra la caviglia della gamba destra che sta limitando molto i miei allenamenti..
Infatti sto pensando di sostituire una seduta di running con una di bici settimanalmente. Poi il grande Alex mi sta dando una mano a capirci un po' di più sugli esercizi a corpo libero.
L'ho preso nero e blu, mi sembra più maschile... l'altro mi sembra più adatto a una donna


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

Ok perfetto si infatti farsi seguire da qualcuno è sempre meglio in questi casi poi così ti da un consiglio anche sugli allenamenti, se devi calare oppure no....
La bici da molte soddisfazioni però quando se in salita è meglio correre....

Io ad esempio faccio anche un po' di tennis per stare in forma e magari fare qualcosa di diverso....

Bello anche scuro, si poi bisogna vederli dal vivo per capire come sono, ottimo mitico e buone corse e altro!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Ok perfetto si infatti farsi seguire da qualcuno è sempre meglio in questi casi poi così ti da un consiglio anche sugli allenamenti, se devi calare oppure no....
> La bici da molte soddisfazioni però quando se in salita è meglio correre....
> 
> Io ad esempio faccio anche un po' di tennis per stare in forma e magari fare qualcosa di diverso....
> ...


Casomai quando mi arriva faccio un video sul prodotto. 

Io per la bici ero portato... quando ero più ragazzino andavo coi miei amici e ci facevamo 70-80 km a botta... sono andato a scegliermi la corsa di resistenza, proprio su quella dove sono meno portato grazie ai piedi mongoli che mi hanno fatto i miei genitori.

Racconto un aneddoto: quando facevo palestra (solo un paio di mesi in tutta la mia vita) venne un ortopedico molto famoso che lavorava per la nazionale italiana di sci (non chiedetemi il nome perché non lo ricordo). Insomma, siccome c'era una tizia figa accanto a lui con cui doveva fare lo splendido, mi fece fare una figura di melma assurda... ricordo che mi disse: "Per vedere un piede del genere dovevo venire a Perugia"... io mi volevo sotterrare


----------



## Frikez (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Racconto un aneddoto: quando facevo palestra (solo un paio di mesi in tutta la mia vita) venne un ortopedico molto famoso che lavorava per la nazionale italiana di sci (non chiedetemi il nome perché non lo ricordo). Insomma, siccome c'era una tizia figa accanto a lui con cui doveva fare lo splendido, mi fece fare una figura di melma assurda... ricordo che mi disse: "Per vedere un piede del genere dovevo venire a Perugia"... io mi volevo sotterrare



E tu potevi rispondere "io invece per vedere una faccia da c a z z o del genere dovevo incontrare un preparatore della nazionale".
Vedi come lo spegnevi in un amen


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E tu potevi rispondere "io invece per vedere una faccia da c a z z o del genere dovevo incontrare un preparatore della nazionale".
> Vedi come lo spegnevi in un amen


E' una di quelle situazioni in cui ci resti un po' interdetto perché ti aspetti serietà da una persona. Comunque mica mi offendo per così poco...


----------



## Jerry West (7 Novembre 2013)

Ho iniziato a correre lunedì 21 ottobre facendo la miseria di 3.95 km in 29 minuti. Oggi, dopo 6 allenamenti di sola corsa (non ho potuto correre quanto avrei voluto perchè gli allenamenti che stiamo facendo a basket spesso mi impediscono di fare corsa il giorno dopo), ho corso per 7 km un 40 minuti. E in tutto questo ho perso 2kg e mezzo. Ora lo so, non ho fatto ancora nulla, ma sono risultati che danno stimolo!  ora l'obbiettivo è fare 10 km in meno di un ora. Per la prossima settimana spero di potervi scrivere che ci sono riuscito 


ps a chi legge e non corre: correte, che poi vi sentite meglio


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a correre lunedì 21 ottobre facendo la miseria di 3.95 km in 29 minuti. Oggi, dopo 6 allenamenti di sola corsa (non ho potuto correre quanto avrei voluto perchè gli allenamenti che stiamo facendo a basket spesso mi impediscono di fare corsa il giorno dopo), ho corso per 7 km un 40 minuti. E in tutto questo ho perso 2kg e mezzo. Ora lo so, non ho fatto ancora nulla, ma sono risultati che danno stimolo!  ora l'obbiettivo è fare 10 km in meno di un ora. Per la prossima settimana spero di potervi scrivere che ci sono riuscito
> 
> 
> ps a chi legge e non corre: correte, che poi vi sentite meglio



bomber diciamo che ti è partito il metabolismo alla grande....hahahaaaa!!

comunque dipende molto dalla massa muscolare, di solito subito non si cala molto perchè si brucia da una parte il grasso e dall' altra però si crea massa muscolare nelle gambe....vuole dire che con gli allenamenti di Basket compensi questo aspetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a correre lunedì 21 ottobre facendo la miseria di 3.95 km in 29 minuti. Oggi, dopo 6 allenamenti di sola corsa (non ho potuto correre quanto avrei voluto perchè gli allenamenti che stiamo facendo a basket spesso mi impediscono di fare corsa il giorno dopo), ho corso per 7 km un 40 minuti. E in tutto questo ho perso 2kg e mezzo. Ora lo so, non ho fatto ancora nulla, ma sono risultati che danno stimolo!  ora l'obbiettivo è fare 10 km in meno di un ora. Per la prossima settimana spero di potervi scrivere che ci sono riuscito
> 
> 
> ps a chi legge e non corre: correte, che poi vi sentite meglio


Bravissimo.
Ci riuscirai a fare 10 km in meno di un'ora. Se ce la faccio io


----------



## Jerry West (7 Novembre 2013)

tnks [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]  ieri dopo 40min mi sentivo ancora benino, quindi spero di farcela.
[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] lo penso anche io, anche se devo dire che ho sempre avuto il vantaggio di perdere peso molto facilmente, in una settimana cmq mi alleno 4/5 giorni, tra corsa e basket, quindi la perdita di peso sarà dovuta a quello. Ora devo cercare però di fare la cosa che odio più al mondo, e cioè stratching con un certo impegno, prima e sopratutto dopo la corsa. Mi sento ancora molto legato. 

Consigli sullo stratching ?


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> tnks [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]  ieri dopo 40min mi sentivo ancora benino, quindi spero di farcela.
> [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] lo penso anche io, anche se devo dire che ho sempre avuto il vantaggio di perdere peso molto facilmente, in una settimana cmq mi alleno 4/5 giorni, tra corsa e basket, quindi la perdita di peso sarà dovuta a quello. Ora devo cercare però di fare la cosa che odio più al mondo, e cioè stratching con un certo impegno, prima e sopratutto dopo la corsa. Mi sento ancora molto legato.
> 
> Consigli sullo stratching ?



Io non sono un grande amante dello stratching e lo interpreto a modo mio
Di solito lo faccio il giorno prima e il giorno di essere andato a correre ma mai il giorno in cui mi alleno, sarà forse che ormai dopo vari mesi sono molto sciolto o che mi sono abituato così ma ormai mi trovo bene!!
Ti consiglio di non esagerare troppo comunque visto che fai già altri sport e la corsa è impegnativa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> tnks [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]  ieri dopo 40min mi sentivo ancora benino, quindi spero di farcela.
> [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] lo penso anche io, anche se devo dire che ho sempre avuto il vantaggio di perdere peso molto facilmente, in una settimana cmq mi alleno 4/5 giorni, tra corsa e basket, quindi la perdita di peso sarà dovuta a quello. Ora devo cercare però di fare la cosa che odio più al mondo, e cioè stratching con un certo impegno, prima e sopratutto dopo la corsa. Mi sento ancora molto legato.
> 
> Consigli sullo stratching ?


Non sono esperto, ma per quanto riguarda la corsa dopo l'allenamento va assolutamente fatto.


----------



## Canonista (7 Novembre 2013)

Ehi ehi ehi andateci piano con lo stratching...allunga i muscoli, non i corpi cavernosi


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto, ma per quanto riguarda la corsa dopo l'allenamento va assolutamente fatto.



ecco perchè te hai sempre male alle gambe e io no.... 



Canonista ha scritto:


> Ehi ehi ehi andateci piano con lo stratching...allunga i muscoli, non i corpi cavernosi



adesso che ce l' hai detto non ci divertiremo più come prima....


----------



## esjie (7 Novembre 2013)

Lo stretching statico dovrebbe essere il rito di ogni fine allenamento. E' rilassante, funge da cool down e resetta il tono muscolare, coi muscoli caldi è un ottima opportunità per aumentare la scioltezza muscolare. 

L'ideale sarebbe 2-3 ripetizioni di 1' per gruppo muscolare: Hamstrings e Adduttori (a far la posizione dell'ostacolista si raccolgono 2 piccioni con 1 fava), Quadricipite, Glutei, Polpacci...e in teoria anche la parte sopra: Gran Dorsale, Deltoidi, Pettorali, Romboidi e muscoli del collo.

Cmq Jerry West la corsa prolungata non è funzionale al Basket, poi se ti diverti allora ok.


----------



## Jerry West (7 Novembre 2013)

La corsa non vuole essere affatto funzionale al basket. Diciamo che mi rilassa, mi permette di mettere fiato e, come dici, mi diverto abbastanza  ps colgo il consiglio sullo stretching a fine corsa, vediamo gli effetti nel lungo periodo.


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

comunque ragazzi è ufficiale.....ho un metabolismo da freddo....stamattina sei km nel gelo e sono andato benissimo!!

sensazioni, resistenza e brillantezza molto migliori di quest' estate!!

voi invece?
quando date il meglio di voi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Io odio correre ma l'istruttore in palestra mi ha messo mezz'ora di corsa a 7/7,5 ogni fine allenamento in palestra, per cui sono forzato a farlo. I pesi mi piacciono molto di più francamente. Inoltre nei giorni in cui non mi alleno con i pesi (Mercoledì e Sabato), mi fanno fare o 1 ora di tapis roulant, o mezz'ora di tapis e mezz'ora di cyclette. Odio entrambe le cose ma tant'è!


----------



## Jerry West (13 Novembre 2013)

10 km in 59.48 minuti. Non mi aspettavo affatto questo risultato. Raggiunto il primo piccolo step. Definirmi felice alla fine, è troppo riduttivo. Ps comunque verso gli 8 km ho capito perché si chiama il test del moribondo.


----------



## runner (14 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> 10 km in 59.48 minuti. Non mi aspettavo affatto questo risultato. Raggiunto il primo piccolo step. Definirmi felice alla fine, è troppo riduttivo. Ps comunque verso gli 8 km ho capito perché si chiama il test del moribondo.



complimenti davvero!!
si vede che comunque eri abbastanza abituato a muoverti

Comunque ricordati sempre che la corsa non è sempre accelerare e darci dentro ma anche solo uscire per una corsetta tranquilla, il segreto è la continuità
le scarpe poi quali usi?


----------



## Jerry West (14 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> complimenti davvero!!
> si vede che comunque eri abbastanza abituato a muoverti
> 
> Comunque ricordati sempre che la corsa non è sempre accelerare e darci dentro ma anche solo uscire per una corsetta tranquilla, il segreto è la continuità
> le scarpe poi quali usi?



Ho comprato un paio di Asics al decathlon vicino casa, ho scoperto di essere "supinatore" mi pare si dice così, e il commesso mi ha consigliato questo paio. Leggere e molto molto comode.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque ragazzi è ufficiale.....ho un metabolismo da freddo....stamattina sei km nel gelo e sono andato benissimo!!
> 
> sensazioni, resistenza e brillantezza molto migliori di quest' estate!!
> 
> ...


Io col freddo fatico un po' di più. Però c'è da dire che vado ancora in giro con la roba estiva XD

Per quanto riguarda il test sull'appoggio, credo di essere supinatore, perché le scarpe si consumano sulla parte esterna.


----------



## runner (14 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Ho comprato un paio di Asics al decathlon vicino casa, ho scoperto di essere "supinatore" mi pare si dice così, e il commesso mi ha consigliato questo paio. Leggere e molto molto comode.



saranno le GT allora....le Asics sono perfette per correre!!
daje che l' inverno te fa sciogliere



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io col freddo fatico un po' di più. Però c'è da dire che vado ancora in giro con la roba estiva XD
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il test sull'appoggio, credo di essere supinatore, perché le scarpe si consumano sulla parte esterna.



ognuno infatti ha il suo ritmo, io con il freddo vado benissimo, forse perchè tendo a scaldarmi alla svelta, certo che quando provo i lunghi poi mi torna freddo perchè dopo 8 km si riparte da zero, almeno è così per me


----------



## Jerry West (14 Novembre 2013)

Io col freddo corro decisamente meglio. Con caldo, poi col caldo che c'è a me, mi sembra sempre di soffocare.


----------



## esjie (14 Novembre 2013)

6 x 150 rec. 2'30, a 23"...solite brutte cose


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ognuno infatti ha il suo ritmo, io con il freddo vado benissimo, forse perchè tendo a scaldarmi alla svelta, certo che quando provo i lunghi poi mi torna freddo perchè dopo 8 km si riparte da zero, almeno è così per me


L'ideale è una temperatura intorno ai 22 gradi e non umido almeno per me.

Se devo scegliere tra il caldo eccessivo e il freddo, preferisco anche io correre col freddo.

Oggi comunque dovrei aver risolto il problema del freddo, visto che ho fatto acquisti. Per la parte sotto sarò un pazzo ma mi trovo bene con i pantaloncini corti... più che altro è la parte sopra dove sentivo freddo... ho trovato un negozio a Perugia che sta chiudendo e vendeva prodotti della Nike per running con sconti dal 30% (addirittura una maglia l'ho presa con lo sconto del 40%). Ho preso tre maglie con maniche lunghe e una t-shirt dri fit, tutto a 160 euro. Ora dovrei essere a posto.


----------



## runner (15 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'ideale è una temperatura intorno ai 22 gradi e non umido almeno per me.
> 
> Se devo scegliere tra il caldo eccessivo e il freddo, preferisco anche io correre col freddo.
> 
> Oggi comunque dovrei aver risolto il problema del freddo, visto che ho fatto acquisti. Per la parte sotto sarò un pazzo ma mi trovo bene con i pantaloncini corti... più che altro è la parte sopra dove sentivo freddo... ho trovato un negozio a Perugia che sta chiudendo e vendeva prodotti della Nike per running con sconti dal 30% (addirittura una maglia l'ho presa con lo sconto del 40%). Ho preso tre maglie con maniche lunghe e una t-shirt dri fit, tutto a 160 euro. Ora dovrei essere a posto.



io vado bene anche con i 12 - 16 gradi, poi dipende sempre dove sei e il tasso di umidità che c' è

dai se hai risparmiato allora meglio così visto che sono tutte cose che durano parecchio però tenersi qualcosa da buttare su future scarpe o altro è sempre meglio!!
Anche io vado sempre al risparmio perchè alla fine una maglietta o dell' anno prima o magari di una marca minore se poi è valida lo è comunque 

i pantaloncini corti vanno benissimo se ti senti bene l' unica cosa dipende se inizi a correre subito o ti devi recare da qualche parte (parco o pista) in macchina perchè essendo molto leggere magari ti viene da andare in bagno con urgenza diciamo.... 
Celebre una mia doppia scoreggia in pieno inverno, presagio di ottima evacuazione intestinale, per fortuna non arrivata prima di tornare a casa.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io vado bene anche con i 12 - 16 gradi, poi dipende sempre dove sei e il tasso di umidità che c' è
> 
> dai se hai risparmiato allora meglio così visto che sono tutte cose che durano parecchio però tenersi qualcosa da buttare su future scarpe o altro è sempre meglio!!
> Anche io vado sempre al risparmio perchè alla fine una maglietta o dell' anno prima o magari di una marca minore se poi è valida lo è comunque
> ...


ahahahah

L'idea mia è quella di corprire bene la pancia con una mglietta intima dri fit. In quel modo non dovrei avere problemi. Un po' di aria tanto entra sempre e preferisco che il mio fisico sopporti un po' di freddo piuttosto che isolarlo termicamente. Vedo un sacco di gente coprirsi di più sul tronco e correre poi con i pantaloni corti, non sono l'unico folle. Invece l'altro giorno ero effettivamente l'unico folle con la maglietta a maniche corte estiva senza niente sotto. 
Poi se posso cerco di correre negli orari migliori. Oggi ad esempio piove e c'è vento, spero che nel primo pomeriggio migliori un po'. In caso contrario maglietta intima dri fit e giacca antipioggia nike e via... chi se ne frega se piove o no. Poi il freddo è un problema solo all'inizio, poi pian piano una volta che ho scaldato il corpo non ho problemi. Il problema per me è che ci vuole tempo a scaldarmi, ho bisogno di fare 3 km almeno prima di arrivare a una situazione di regime in cui il mio corpo non avverte più il freddo.


----------



## runner (16 Novembre 2013)

si beh coprirsi maggiormente nel busto è una cosa importantissima perchè gli arti si scaldano in maniera diversa quindi l' importante è non prendere freddo alla pancia....

comunque se inizi a correre molto vedrai che nelle giornate molto fredde puoi avere freddo anche in altre fasi della corsa e l' importante è continuare a correre....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si beh coprirsi maggiormente nel busto è una cosa importantissima perchè gli arti si scaldano in maniera diversa quindi l' importante è non prendere freddo alla pancia....
> 
> comunque se inizi a correre molto vedrai che nelle giornate molto fredde puoi avere freddo anche in altre fasi della corsa e l' importante è continuare a correre....


Oggi ho portato la bici in assistenza. Mercoledì me la ridanno e comincio anche quella. Per me è importante fornire al corpo diverse sollecitazioni, quindi se lavoro un po' anche sulla potenza con la bici, unendola alle ripetute nella corsa, forse potrei migliorare pure i tempi sui 10 km...


----------



## runner (16 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Oggi ho portato la bici in assistenza. Mercoledì me la ridanno e comincio anche quella. Per me è importante fornire al corpo diverse sollecitazioni, quindi se lavoro un po' anche sulla potenza con la bici, unendola alle ripetute nella corsa, forse potrei migliorare pure i tempi sui 10 km...



guarda lo dici a me che amo corsa, bici e nuoto....

ottimo direi però ti do una dritta anche qui, con la bici usi altri muscoli delle gambe quindi quando vai a correre e magari hai una salitella non pensare di affrontarla bene e nello stesso modo....

io quando uso la bici in certe salite al' inizio mi piantavo e a correre invece mi arrampicavo benissimo, quindi non pensare che sia facile girare in bici 

però di sicuro il fiato ce l' ha uguale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda lo dici a me che amo corsa, bici e nuoto....
> 
> ottimo direi però ti do una dritta anche qui, con la bici usi altri muscoli delle gambe quindi quando vai a correre e magari hai una salitella non pensare di affrontarla bene e nello stesso modo....
> 
> ...


Lo so zio. Qua nei dintorni di Perugia la zona è perfetta per la bici. E' pieno di salite e discese, c'è da divertirsi e da spaccarsi le gambe quanto vuoi. 

Però già che ho perso kg in eccesso mi aiuta, sai meglio di me che se pesi un quintale è difficile andare in bici soprattutto in salita. 

E soprattutto con la corsa non ho perso massa magra, anche la parte alta si è asciugata, ma non ho registrato cali di forza nonostante fino ad adesso non abbia fatto lavoro specifico.


----------



## Jerry West (19 Novembre 2013)

Eccolo arrivare, il primo stop stagionale. Ho preso una bruttissima "storta" alla caviglia a causa di una buca che non avevo visto. La caviglia non si è gonfiata ma fa molto male all'appoggio. Per il mio fisioterapista (non ho un fisioterapista ma una amico che fa il fisioterapista) una settimana di riposo come minimo. E voltaren come se piovesse..


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi chiedo qui: ho un'unghia nera che sta per cadere (sento che balla).

Cosa dite di fare, toglierla io o aspettare? Ho l'unico dubbio che togliendola possa farmi male facendo sport


----------



## alexrossonero (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ragazzi chiedo qui: ho un'unghia nera che sta per cadere (sento che balla).
> 
> Cosa dite di fare, toglierla io o aspettare? Ho l'unico dubbio che togliendola possa farmi male facendo sport



Sono dieci anni che vado avanti ad unghie di alluci nere e conseguente caduta. Se balla è perchè sotto sta già crescendo quella nuova, ma non affrettare nulla, cadrà da sola. Più che altro insisti con pediluvi per disinfettare. In farmacia vendono anche delle protezioni tipo anelli in silicone (per quando cade).


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Grazie mille, molto importante la notizia degli anelli in silicone


----------



## runner (25 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ragazzi chiedo qui: ho un'unghia nera che sta per cadere (sento che balla).
> 
> Cosa dite di fare, toglierla io o aspettare? Ho l'unico dubbio che togliendola possa farmi male facendo sport



guarda dipende se è nera da trauma o da micosi....

comunque non ne so niente a riguardo, ma di sicuro di prodotti specifici ne troverai a bizzeffe....


----------



## runner (11 Dicembre 2013)

ragazzi come va con sto freddo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Bene, ora va meglio. Certo sembra un altro sport rispetto alla corsa estiva XD

Da quando ho preso gli abiti giusti va meglio perché prima alle gambe avevo un freddo boia... ora vado in giro con quelle robe attillate (vergogna le prima volte, poi ci fai l'abitudine). Ho integrato con la mountain bike e devo dire che forse è anche più faticoso rispetto a prima... la prima volta che ho ricominciato ad andare in bici ho sentito dei dolori assurdi, ma non subito... tipo un paio d'ore dopo l'allenamento mi ero seduto sulla sedia e non riuscivo ad alzarmi per i crampi... comunque ora va meglio, suddivido l'allenamento in una prima fase di corsa (un'oretta) e poi bike (40 minuti) ad alta intensità.

Dopo un mese e mezzo mi arriva finalmente il mio cardiofrequenzimetro... speriamo ne sia valsa la pena perché stavo per annullare l'ordine


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Finalmente mi è arrivato il mio cardiofrequenzimetro. Bellissimo, solo che c'è da studiare il manuale visto che ha 3000 funzioni.

Unica nota negativa il colore: è nerazzurro.


----------



## runner (14 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Finalmente mi è arrivato il mio cardiofrequenzimetro. Bellissimo, solo che c'è da studiare il manuale visto che ha 3000 funzioni.
> 
> Unica nota negativa il colore: è nerazzurro.



in effetti sono aggeggi complicati....io mi sono conformato al km della nike e buonanotte....

per il colore zio ti consiglio di portarlo in tintoria....

io ieri sono uscito per fare na corsetta e poi ne ho fatti dieci


----------



## iceman. (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ma è già la terza volta che dopo 30 minuti di corsa iniziano a sfregarsi le cosce vicino ai gioielli 
Che posso fare? E' fastidiosissimo


----------



## runner (15 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma è già la terza volta che dopo 30 minuti di corsa iniziano a sfregarsi le cosce vicino ai gioielli
> Che posso fare? E' fastidiosissimo



usi i pantaloncini corti o lunghi oppure quelli attillati?


----------



## iceman. (15 Dicembre 2013)

Pantaloni della tuta normali e boxer sotto  
L'altra volta, non ricordo, credo fosse mercoledì, dopo altri 10 minuti stavano per prendere fuoco le cosce.. 
Devo mettere pantaloncini corti sotto?


----------



## runner (16 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pantaloni della tuta normali e boxer sotto
> L'altra volta, non ricordo, credo fosse mercoledì, dopo altri 10 minuti stavano per prendere fuoco le cosce..
> Devo mettere pantaloncini corti sotto?



saranno i pantaloni della tuta che se in acrilico o mezza plastica ti sfregano e ti fanno male, mi sembra normale.....

usa pantaloni apposta se no il problema non lo risolverai mai, se no sotto un paio di pantaloncini e sotto ancora gli slip che son più comodi....

se no datti della crema apposta o della vasella tra le gambe per ridurre lo sfragamento


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bene, grazie del consiglio, per quanto riguarda l'aspetto prettamente tecnico come posso essere più efficiente nella corsa? Per es. la postura è importante? Tendo a correre sempre con il busto un po' in avanti rispetto alle gambe, la respirazione invece mi viene ogni 3x1, ossia prendo aria tre volte e butto tutto insieme, non lo so se possono essere dettagli utili, ma visto che correte da tanto tempo chiedo lo stesso..


----------



## esjie (16 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pantaloni della tuta normali e boxer sotto
> L'altra volta, non ricordo, credo fosse mercoledì, dopo altri 10 minuti stavano per prendere fuoco le cosce..
> Devo mettere pantaloncini corti sotto?



Probabilmente perché sei legato e corri male...comunque potresti munirti di pantaloni attillati o se proprio degli scalda muscoli e dovresti e dovresti risolvere, però coi pantaloni attillati è meglio portare le mutande.
Il busto sta eretto, non avanti rispetto le gambe...tieni le spalle basse, rilassate e lascia oscillare le braccia.


----------



## runner (16 Dicembre 2013)

si esatto condivido i consigli e vorrei aggiungere solo una cosa

la corsa soprattutto quella dai 5 km in su è libertà, quando vai a correre lo devi fare solo ed esclusivamente per te stesso, pochi altri sport ti permettono di vivere emozioni simili, la fatica all' inizio diventa poi sempre minore dopo e le sensazioni che proverai con l' alternarsi delle stagioni sarà qualcosa che ti porterai dentro per sempre....


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)

Il problema persiste e anzi quando corro, sento un fastidio anche al piede del collo quasi ci stesse un peso sopra e i lacci erano allentati pochissimo, non vorrei fosse il tipo di scarpa, uso scarpe della lotto, ovviamente so che esistono scarpe apposite, ma costano un botto e onestamente non me ne faccio niente, per due volte a settimana che vado..


----------



## esjie (19 Dicembre 2013)

Non c'entra la marca, devono essere il modello col tallone alto, non piatte. Si trovano anche a meno di 50 euro. Cmq se ricominci dopo un periodo di stop è normale che all'inizio ci sia qualche doloretto, poi bisognerebbe vedere come corri.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

A me , quando le ho comprate, il tipo mi disse che sono ottime per correre, 40 euro le avevo pagate.
Corro normale, a parte la postura del busto come detto che sto cercando di risolvere, ma mi trovo un po' in difficoltà, comunque è vero, ho notato che con le braccia penzolanti riesco a fare qualcosina in più.

Un'ultima cosa, a marzo mi uscii una borsite zona inguine per sollecitamento del muscolo, andavo a correre praticamente quasi tutti i giorni e anche due\tre volte a settimana piscina, alla fine ho dovuto anche rinunciare al concorso perché ho portato le stampelle, ho fatto diverse sedute di laser, però ho la sensazione che se continuo a correre, anche altre 2-3 volte mi riesce perché ho gli stessi sintomi pre-borsite, ora sto aspettando che passi...però non mi convince molto, e ho riniziato a metà novembre a correre, l'ultima volta è stata a giugno per riprendere un po' di tonicità nelle gambe. Può essere pubalgia?


----------



## runner (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi per prima cosa auguri a tutti di Buon Anno e seconda cosa....avete già fatto la prima corsetta dell' anno?

io si un sei km abbondanti in scioltezza giusto per smaltire un po' i vari cenoni e altro!!


----------



## esjie (2 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me , quando le ho comprate, il tipo mi disse che sono ottime per correre, 40 euro le avevo pagate.
> Corro normale, a parte la postura del busto come detto che sto cercando di risolvere, ma mi trovo un po' in difficoltà, comunque è vero, ho notato che con le braccia penzolanti riesco a fare qualcosina in più.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa, a marzo mi uscii una borsite zona inguine per sollecitamento del muscolo, andavo a correre praticamente quasi tutti i giorni e anche due\tre volte a settimana piscina, alla fine ho dovuto anche rinunciare al concorso perché ho portato le stampelle, ho fatto diverse sedute di laser, però ho la sensazione che se continuo a correre, anche altre 2-3 volte mi riesce perché ho gli stessi sintomi pre-borsite, ora sto aspettando che passi...però non mi convince molto, e ho riniziato a metà novembre a correre, l'ultima volta è stata a giugno per riprendere un po' di tonicità nelle gambe. Può essere pubalgia?



Leggo solo adesso, ti dico la mia esperienza: ogni tanto mi tocca fare i conti con dei doloretti, però vado avanti lo stesso, li tengo sotto controllo con ghiaccio, minor carico, ecc. Durano mesi, ma poi piano piano svaniscono. Nel tuo caso probabilmente passare da sedentario a iperattivo a 5 allenamenti a settimana hai avuto troppa fretta. Dopo un periodo molto lungo di inattività possono bastare 3 volte la settimana, che poi diventeranno 4...e solo dopo 1-2 anni diventeranno 5 (dipende sempre da quanto è intensa l'attività).


----------



## runner (10 Gennaio 2014)

giornate splendide almeno dalle mie parti per correre in questi giorni.....

voi ne state approfittando?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi ho fatto un bel percorso (circa 11 km), un paio d'ore in compagnia (di solito sono un lupo solitario). Certo rispetto a quando ho iniziato (un paio d'anni fa, pesavo 116 kg), ora è tutto un altro paio di maniche (peso 88 kg per 1.90 m).


----------



## esjie (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri ho fatto il mio nuovo record sui 60m dopo 3 anni!!!


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

io ne ho approfittato anche stamane per correre, in mezzo alla nebbia ha un fascino incredibile!!

poi adesso che ho la barba lunga faccio senza lo scalda-collo che ho uso di solito....


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi ho intenzione di andare , un'oretta, il problema è che è la prima volta dopo le feste, cosa consigliate? Son passati quasi 20 giorni...


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi ho intenzione di andare , un'oretta, il problema è che è la prima volta dopo le feste, cosa consigliate? Son passati quasi 20 giorni...



cerca di non strafare e soprattutto di scaldarti pian piano....

comunque se sei abituato a correre non è uno stop lunghissimo


----------



## iceman. (14 Gennaio 2014)

Credo di essermi fatto male al polpaccio sx, non so cosa sia però, riesco a camminare, ma appena provo a correre normale o a distendere la gamba in alto da sdraiato mi da un po' fastidio, la sensazione è quella di avere un grosso livido, detto ciò riesco a indurire polpaccio e coscia, mi fa male proprio all'inizio del polpaccio quindi in alto. Dopo 7 km blandi ho provato qualche allungo da 200 metri per tre volte, se corricchio piano piano il fastidio è tollerabile però ho preferito evitare continuare.
Cosa può essere? Affaticamento? Infiammazione? Piccolo strappo? Per ora ho applicato un po' di pomata , ho corso dalle 16.30 fino alle 18.25 circa..


----------



## runner (24 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi due giornate di riposo dopo una dieci km e stamattina altri cinque!!

ultimamente sono in gran forma e voi?


----------



## Belfast Boy (25 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono fermo e pieno di rimpianti, ho smesso di correre da metà novembre per troppi impegni lavorativi e casini vari ho cominciato a rimandare ed ora mi ritrovo "fermo" da 80 giorni. 
Tra le altre cose negative ho aumentato il consumo di sigarette e già comincio ad avere più fiatone nel fare le scale.
La cosa che mi manda in bestia è che è un inverno poco rigido e quindi invoglierebbe anche nella corsa outdoor, ma con cosi tanto lavoro sto scegliendo il riposo/cazzeggio all'attività fisica. Però mi vengon i rimpianti ogni volta che scorgo un runner...


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2014)

nella corsa non ci sono gol da segnare o canestri da realizzare, non si corre per gli altri o per diventare famosi quindi meglio prendersela con comodo e fare qualche corsetta ogni tanto piuttosto di distruggersi subito per poi lasciare, a quelli che sono fermi da un po' dico di non temere, nessuno corre con continuità quindi volere riprendere è solo uno stimolo e non un freno!!

buone corse a tutti e con quest' acqua che ha lavato lo smog io vado che è una bellezza!!


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2014)

Oggi in pista ho visto un tizio correre con un coso all'orecchio dal quale pendeva un filo lungo lungo che finiva con una specie di cerotto intorno alla coscia, cavolo era? Il tipo da quello che ho visto era abbastanza bravo, correva a un certo ritmo per più di 50 minuti..


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi in pista ho visto un tizio correre con un coso all'orecchio dal quale pendeva un filo lungo lungo che finiva con una specie di cerotto intorno alla coscia, cavolo era? Il tipo da quello che ho visto era abbastanza bravo, correva a un certo ritmo per più di 50 minuti..



sarà qualche strano aggeggio per avere più informazioni e dati possibili sulla performance.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2014)

Come va ragazzi? Io son migliorato parecchio nel giro di un anno... ormai corro i 10 km in 40 minuti.

Mi sto divertendo parecchio... ormai lo sport è diventato una specie di droga. Mi alleno tutti i giorni, un giorno vado a correre e al termine della corsa faccio allungamento e addominali.
Nei giorni in cui non vado a correre mi alleno a corpo libero con trazioni, isometrie, dips e squat... gli squat sono pesantissimi, arrivo all'ultima serie di squat jump con le ginocchia sfasciate.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Ieri ho percorso 13 km in 53 minuti. Poi 6 allunghi di 100 m ciascuno e 3 serie di addominali.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2014)

esije libera spazio, ti devo scrivere da una vita..


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho percorso 13 km in 53 minuti. Poi 6 allunghi di 100 m ciascuno e 3 serie di addominali.



Eh la madonna, che pro


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna, che pro



Ma quale pro, sono tempi normalissimi, anzi. Oggi ho fatto 11.84 km in 58 minuti (Runtastic docet )


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale pro, sono tempi normalissimi, anzi. Oggi ho fatto 11.84 km in 58 minuti (Runtastic docet )



Ma ti porti il cellulare dietro? Io ce l'ho quell'app però non l'ho mai usata perchè non ho sbatti 

Oggi ero talmente cotto che sono rimasto fuori un'oretta però ho fatto un po' di corsa mista a camminata.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma ti porti il cellulare dietro? Io ce l'ho quell'app però non l'ho mai usata perchè non ho sbatti
> 
> Oggi ero talmente cotto che sono rimasto fuori un'oretta però ho fatto un po' di corsa mista a camminata.



Corro col K-Way e ce lo infilo dentro. Guarda Frik fino a Novembre pesavo 104 kg, ora sono 79. Grazie alla corsetta, sempre leggera, senza mai esagerare.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma ti porti il cellulare dietro? Io ce l'ho quell'app però non l'ho mai usata perchè non ho sbatti
> 
> Oggi ero talmente cotto che sono rimasto fuori un'oretta però ho fatto un po' di corsa mista a camminata.



Corro col K-Way e ce lo infilo dentro. Guarda Frik fino a Novembre pesavo 104 kg, ora sono 79. Grazie alla corsetta, sempre leggera, senza mai esagerare.


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

Anch'io anni fa ero ciccio e un po' alla volta ho perso molti kg grazie alla dieta e alla corsa però c'ho messo un annetto buono, ultimamente faccio più fatica a prendere fiato.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anch'io anni fa ero ciccio e un po' alla volta ho perso molti kg grazie alla dieta e alla corsa però c'ho messo un annetto buono, ultimamente faccio più fatica a prendere fiato.



Ma guarda, chiunque mi veda in questo periodo rimane di stucco. Un amico m'ha detto:" Ma hai perso 50 kg???". Pensa un po' te


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2014)

Oggi percorsi 13.11 km in 1:17'. Ritmo normale per il mio fisico.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2014)

Percorsi 10.3 km in 55 minuti.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Ieri 11 km in 1 ora e 5 minuti.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

dopo lo stop causa allergia e riposo dovuto oggi sono tornato come un leone a correre.....nessun confine.....

ho dato tutto!!


----------



## runner (14 Ottobre 2014)

allora ragazzi come andiamo?

io dopo lo stop forzato sono tornato come un leone a correre e anche se non ho il ritmo di prima dell' estate sono comunque abbastanza tonico e competitivo!!

sta tutto nella testa ragazzi le gambe vanno di conseguenza


----------



## Morghot (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi io avrei in mente di cominciare a correre, così mi venuta voglia di provare magari mi prendo bene e finalmente trovo qualcosa di salutare da fare .

Volevo iniziare subito con le scarpe a caso che c'ho però ho letto che iniziare con le scarpe sbagliate può portare più problemi che altro e visto che già di mio ho le gambe abbastanza problematiche (ho fatto un operazione al menisco 2 annetti fa) mi è venuta la strizza e non oso incominciare per paura di distruggermi.

Cosa mi consigliate di fare? Sono pippe mentali le mie o faccio bene a preoccuparmi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Dicembre 2014)

La corsa pura l'ho sospesa, perché sto facendo un allenamento in palestra che combina un lavoro per aumentare massa e uno più dinamico (interval training). Questa attività comunque penso mi darà dei giovamenti anche nella corsa: le gambe le sento più leggere, corro con meno fatica. Al momento mi concentro sull'attività in palestra, mentre la corsa vera e propria la riprenderò in estate.


----------



## runner (23 Dicembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io avrei in mente di cominciare a correre, così mi venuta voglia di provare magari mi prendo bene e finalmente trovo qualcosa di salutare da fare .
> 
> Volevo iniziare subito con le scarpe a caso che c'ho però ho letto che iniziare con le scarpe sbagliate può portare più problemi che altro e visto che già di mio ho le gambe abbastanza problematiche (ho fatto un operazione al menisco 2 annetti fa) mi è venuta la strizza e non oso incominciare per paura di distruggermi.
> 
> Cosa mi consigliate di fare? Sono pippe mentali le mie o faccio bene a preoccuparmi?



io con le scarpe sbagliate ci ho corso una volta e non ti dico come ero messo....
poi mi sono documentato e ho comprato quelle giuste!!
Basta che vai in un negozio apposta ed eviti le Nike poi per il resto sono tutte di buon livello.
La corsa è uno sport bellissimo perché lo fai quando ne hai voglia e i risultati si vedono alla grande.
Ovviamente se per avere un fisico più asciutto e tonico ti dei distruggere con delle scarpe sbagliate, forse è meglio non iniziare proprio....
La corsa per me è come leggere un libro, come prendermi cura di me steso e mi serve per scaricare stress e tensione!!
Una volta che inizi poi non smetti più....quindi occhio!!




7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La corsa pura l'ho sospesa, perché sto facendo un allenamento in palestra che combina un lavoro per aumentare massa e uno più dinamico (interval training). Questa attività comunque penso mi darà dei giovamenti anche nella corsa: le gambe le sento più leggere, corro con meno fatica. Al momento mi concentro sull'attività in palestra, mentre la corsa vera e propria la riprenderò in estate.



metabolismo da caldo?
io da freddo....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> io con le scarpe sbagliate ci ho corso una volta e non ti dico come ero messo....
> poi mi sono documentato e ho comprato quelle giuste!!
> Basta che vai in un negozio apposta ed eviti le Nike poi per il resto sono tutte di buon livello.
> La corsa è uno sport bellissimo perché lo fai quando ne hai voglia e i risultati si vedono alla grande.
> ...


Col mio PT combino lavoro per l'ipertrofia, poi ci sono giorni in cui lavoro proprio sulla forza, cercando di dare dei "colpi" al metabolismo con interval training. La corsa la faccio durante le vacanze, in cui faccio i due allenamenti settimanali per ipertrofia e due sedute cadio pure. Poi quando torna il mio PT riprenderemo per bene. Mi diverto, ognuno fa quello che piace di più. Purtroppo a me personalmente la corsa giova fino a un certo punto. E' molto più adatto il nuoto, ma devo migliorare molto la tecnica.


----------



## Morghot (23 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> io con le scarpe sbagliate ci ho corso una volta e non ti dico come ero messo....
> poi mi sono documentato e ho comprato quelle giuste!!
> Basta che vai in un negozio apposta ed eviti le Nike poi per il resto sono tutte di buon livello.
> La corsa è uno sport bellissimo perché lo fai quando ne hai voglia e i risultati si vedono alla grande.
> ...


Grazie runner! Avevo già in mente di andare il prima possibile appena inizia il nuovo anno in un negozio specializzato non troppo distante da qui, purtroppo non posso/non ho potuto prima perchè fino al 31 compreso devo lavorare.

Spero solo non costino troppo


----------



## Gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Eccomi, ora ci sono anche io ! 
Mi presento un'attimo il mio quadro di novello runner.

Fra le varie attività fisiche per tenersi in forma ho sempre avuto una leggere predilezione per la corsa, ora ho 37 anni e negli ultimi anni in diverse riprese avevo provato ad andare a correre (non con particolare determinazione) ma per via di fortissimi (davvero insopportabili) dolori alle ginocchia avevo sempre dovuto arrendermi e smettere.
Un giorno ho deciso di andare dal mio medico e spiegargli questo mio problema, mi ha fatto fare la risonanza magnetica ad entrambe le ginocchia dalla quale però non ha potuto vedere nulla di particolare e mi ha suggerito di andare da un podologo (cosa che mortacci miei non ho ancora fatto).
Nel frattempo avevo comprato un'altro paio di scarpe per la corsa, la prima timida corsetta ho avvertito ancora il dolore alle ginocchia e mi sono fermato (probabilmente erano ancora infiammate).

Il 27 Febbraio ho deciso di riniziare a correre, ma a differenza delle altre volte ho anche deciso di non forzare subito ma di partire piano per evitare di infiammare le ginocchia, saran state le scarpe nuove ma il dolore alle ginocchia era molto meno intenso e riuscivo a correre.
Questa volta ho affrontato la corsa con molta più determinazione e ho iniziato a correre quasi tutti i giorni, e pian piano alzare le distanze e la velocità. Nel frattempo le vecchie scarpe erano ormai da sostituire, ne compro altre per corridori con appoggio del piede "normale" e alla prima uscita ha subito dolore alle ginocchia 
Ormai ho capito, le vecchie scarpe avevano la soletta rialzata nella parte interna (quella che guarda all'altra scarpa), queste no. Vado al Dechatlon e compro una soletta rialzata in quel punto... bingo ! Il dolore alle ginocchia diminuisce.
Giusto per dare un'idea quando ho iniziato ho corso 2.5 km, ora faccio regolarmente almeno 7/8 km al giorno e quando ho tempo un po' di più, ad esempio Domenica ho corso 15 km.
Domenica prossima voglio partecipare ad una corsa di 15 km appunto.

Il mio grande rammarico è che la forza di volonta non mi manca, il fiato neppure, mi rendo conto che potrei "tranquillamente" correre anche una maratona di 40 km MA... ma il dolore alle ginocchia non me lo consente, devo assolutamente risolverlo.
Andrò dal podologo. Intanto ho capito che le solette rialzate internamente mi sono di grande aiuto quindi se ne trovo anche di migliori le prenderò.

Concludo dicendo che quando 2 mesi fa ho iniziato a correre pesavo 66 kg (sono alto 1.75) e avevo una pancetta da birra discretamente pronunciata, ora peso 61 kg e la pancia è sparita completamente ! Inoltre l'attività fisica mi rende più "vivo", meno stanco durante la giornata, e anche il sesso ne ha beneficiato parecchio 

Ora è il momento di pormi nuovi obiettivi per i prossimi mesi, eccoli:
- Sembra banale ma innanzitutto continuare a correre con costanza 
- Andare dal podologo a fare una visita per risolvere per bene i problemi alle ginocchia
- Correre 20 km
- Di tanto in tanto correre a tempo (30 min ?) e vedere quanti km percorro, poi provare ad aumentare il ritmo
- Quest'estate andrò a correre con due ragazzi di 18 anni, faremo un percorso di 8 km tutti di salita, voglio batterli
- Voglio fare molti più esercizi di addominali, flessioni e braccia per arrivare all'estate con un fisico tonico

Vi ho tendiato abbastanza ma spero che si evinca dal mio lungo messaggio quanto l'aver affrontato questa cosa con determinazione ed impegno mi abbia portato risultati, e quanto i risultati stimolino a continuare con ancora maggior impegno 
Per finire io sono su Runtastic, se volete aggiungermi fra gli amici mi fà sicuramente piacere:
https://www.runtastic.com/it/utenti/simone-tommasi-5


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2015)

Aggiorno anchio: verso metà gennaio poi ho preso le scarpe e via, ho iniziato a correre! 
Sono migliorato molto dalle prime volte in cui morivo dopo 2-3km, adesso corro circa 3 volte a settimana per 5km; l'obiettivo è fare appunto i 5km sotti i 25minuti entro un mese, non tanto forse ma per me è un impresa asd, vado bene se corro a ritmo normale/basso ma appena aumento crepo... vedremo!

Complimenti gas si vede che ti appassiona molto in 2 mesi sei migliorato parecchio ! Pure io ho runtastic ma non ci capisco niente, lo uso solo come cronometro in pratica lol, adesso vedo di capirci qualcosa per tentare di aggiungerti! Non lo uso sempre però, solo una volta a settimana più o meno perchè gli altri due giorni che vado a correre non tengo il cellulare appresso!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Aggiorno anchio: verso metà gennaio poi ho preso le scarpe e via, ho iniziato a correre!
> Sono migliorato molto dalle prime volte in cui morivo dopo 2-3km, adesso corro circa 3 volte a settimana per 5km; l'obiettivo è fare appunto i 5km sotti i 25minuti entro un mese, non tanto forse ma per me è un impresa asd, vado bene se corro a ritmo normale/basso ma appena aumento crepo... vedremo!
> 
> Complimenti gas si vede che ti appassiona molto in 2 mesi sei migliorato parecchio ! Pure io ho runtastic ma non ci capisco niente, lo uso solo come cronometro in pratica lol, adesso vedo di capirci qualcosa per tentare di aggiungerti! Non lo uso sempre però, solo una volta a settimana più o meno perchè gli altri due giorni che vado a correre non tengo il cellulare appresso!


Se corri sempre alla stessa andatura potresti peggiorare. Non è per gufare sia chiaro, ma al corpo bisogna sempre dare nuovi stimoli per migliorare. Oltre alla corsa di fondo inserisci degli scatti alternati a corsa più blanda.


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se corri sempre alla stessa andatura potresti peggiorare. Non è per gufare sia chiaro, ma al corpo bisogna sempre dare nuovi stimoli per migliorare. Oltre alla corsa di fondo inserisci degli scatti alternati a corsa più blanda.


Sìsì ovvio alla fine miglioro quasi sempre ogni volta che esco a correre, mi son spiegato male, ci provo quasi sempre ad aumentare il ritmo, anche se poco poco alla volta!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anche io a marzo ho iniziato a correre, cosa che non avevo quasi mai fatto prima (se non in un breve periodo di un paio d'anni fa), per perdere una decina di kg che avevo ripreso. Andavo praticamente 5 o 6 volte a settimana e mi facevo i miei 9 km e quando ne avevo arrivavo anche a 12, e questo mi ha aiutato a perdere peso e ad arrivare a perdere oltre i 15 kg nel giro di 5 mesi, tutto ciò senza fare palestra, ma solo correndo.. Poi a settembre mi sono fatto male al ginocchio e mi sono dovuto fermare per tre mesi, ma per fortuna a metà dicembre ho potuto riprendere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Settembre 2020)

Ho ripreso a correre da poco più di un mese. Un po’ perchè stavo svaccando, un po’ per voglia di essere attivo e in salute. Adesso sto correndo 3 volte a settimana(lun merc ven mattina prima del lavoro), 1 oretta a volta e oscillo tra i 9,3 e i 9,7km. 
Dalla scorsa settimana ho sempre più forte un dolore alla caviglia sx. Interno caviglia. 
Parlando tra i conoscenti con chi corre più seriamente.. mi hanno indirizzato in un negozio di firenze. Oggi ho fatto un test veloce e, come immaginavo, non solo poggio male il piede(verso l’interno) ma corro proprio male..molleggio poco.. comprato scarpe nuove.. vediamo se caviglia migliora! Non vorrei smettere proprio adesso!

Ah... firenze alle 7 di mattina 23/24 gradi.. mortale..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Settembre 2020)

Oggi primo giro con le scarpe nuove.. ho superato il famoso test del moribondo.. ossia ho corso 10km in meno di 1 ora. Ora pero’ la caviglia sx è peggiorata.. e anzi ho pure fastidio al ginocchio sinistro. Messo arnica.. ghiaccio.. catto stretching prima e dopo... mmmh... speriamo migliori


----------

